# Manchester - Llandudno Saturday 18 May 2019



## nickyboy (4 Jan 2019)

So who's up for an all day 100 mile ride to the seaside?

Now into it's 5th year.....

Offering a fast escape from Manchester, pleasant Cheshire country lanes, rickety bridges over the River Dee, seafront perambulations, top drawer elevenses, lunch and fish and chips at the seaside. Overnighter with modest beer consumption available too

There are two route options: Flatter and Hillier. The difference is in North Wales where you can choose the main road route which is flatter or the country lanes route which is hillier. I've also amended the hillier route to avoid Prestatyn & Rhyl just for those who grumble every year about that stretch.

Steady pace, we all stick together for the first 30-40 miles. Then slowly we disintegrate into small groups and ride at whatever pace suits with whatever stops suits all the way to Llandudno

No problem if folk want to only do part of the ride. There will be the usual official stops at Altrincham, Weaverham, Eureka, Rhyl Bike Hub, so welcome to start/finish at those as you see fit

For those a bit nervous about whether they can manage the full distance, the good news is that from about the 60mile mark, there are regular train stations with a service to Llandudno. So, worst case scenario and you feel it's too much; just go to the nearest station and take the train

"Expressions of Interest" only at this stage. Firm up numbers much closer to the ride date.

No insurance required. Wear whatever clothing, headgear you like. All I stipulate is a decent bike and a means to navigate

*Route and timings*
Leave Manchester Piccadilly railway station at 0800. Altrincham by 0900. It meanders through Cheshire with a stop at about 1030 in Weaverham for coffee, bacon butties etc. Onto the Wirral to the famous Eureka cyclists café for a hearty lunch. After that its West to Llandudno with a flatter option on the stretch from Flint to Prestatyn or a hillier one from Flint to Rhyl. Both options rejoin at Bike Hub Rhyl. After that, we literally hug the coast all the way to Llandudno. Arrival time is weather dependent but has been around 1800-1830 for most participants in prior years. Excellent fish and chips at the finish point

*Link to Flatter Route
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18498304

Link to Hillier Route*
*https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18472318*

*Expressions of Interest*
@Kestevan +1 ( confirmed)
@gavroche (from Bike Hub Rhyl) (confirmed)
@dan_bo ( out)
@ColinJ (to Eureka) (confirmed)
@Slow But Determined (from Eureka) ( out)
@Freds Dad ( out)
@StuAff ( confirmed)
@Domus (confirmed)
@Vantage ( out)
@colly ( out)
@Alan7 (from Eureka) ( confirmed)
@Jehughes7 (from Eureka) ( confirmed)
@Soltydog ( out)
@wanda2010 (maybe just walking around Llandudno eating fish and chips)
@Bazzer (to Weaverham) ( out)
@I like Skol +1 ( confirmed)
@SteCenturion ( out)
@doughnut ( confirmed)
@theclaud ( confirmed)
@McWobble (from Eureka) ( confirmed)
@mike3121 (some of it)
@si_c ( confirmed)
@DiddlyDodds ( confirmed)
@Moodyman ( confirmed)
@Tony OKeefe +1 (from Altrincham) ( confirmed)
@Adam4868 ( confirmed)
@BRounsley (from Altrincham to Weaverham) ( confirmed)
@Katherine (to Weaverham) ( confirmed)


----------



## Kestevan (4 Jan 2019)

Ooooo me please. 
And Anita


----------



## theclaud (4 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I've also amended the hillier route to avoid Prestatyn & Rhyl just for those who grumble every year about that stretch.



I'm not sure that 'fark this - I'm skipping this hellhole using the handy railway alongside' strictly counts as 'grumbling'.


----------



## gavroche (4 Jan 2019)

Usual meet up at the Bike Hut in Rhyl for me, maybe with my stepson too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm not sure that 'fark this - I'm skipping this hellhole using the handy railway alongside' strictly counts as 'grumbling'.



Whatevs.....now I've modified the route JUST FOR YOU.....you'd better turn up


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2019)

Clashes with the youth Omnium at Scunthorpe. Now if I can get SWMBO to take my 14yo there ...


----------



## nickyboy (4 Jan 2019)

DCLane said:


> Clashes with the youth Omnium at Scunthorpe. Now if I can get SWMBO to take my 14yo there ...


Scunny v Llandudno (aka "The Jewel in the North Wales Crown")....it's not even a fair fight


----------



## dan_bo (4 Jan 2019)

Might be up for this.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jan 2019)

If the Saturday Northern trains are running again by then I will probably turn up on my singlespeed bike and have another go at getting up those hills on it...


----------



## DCLane (4 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Scunny v Llandudno (aka "The Jewel in the North Wales Crown")....it's not even a fair fight



True. But it's part of the national youth Omnium series, so he needs to be there. Oddly enough it's Manchester velodrome the next day.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jan 2019)

Urk....clashes with the Bristol-Barry FNRttC, wot sets off at midnight that day (and combining the two isn't possible let alone sensible). Date set in stone?

Glad you've cut Rhyl out. It's rhylly not worth a visit!


----------



## Slow But Determined (4 Jan 2019)

Is there a possibility to join at Eureka and new to this so do you organise accomodation if people want to stay.

As a born and bred Rhyl person I will happily go the bottom road taking in Rhyl and come back the top road the next day.


----------



## Freds Dad (4 Jan 2019)

Count me in and as I now have a new knee I will attempt the full distance instead of only managing Manchester to Rhyl on my previous attempt.


----------



## StuAff (4 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Is there a possibility to join at Eureka and new to this so do you organise accomodation if people want to stay.
> 
> As a born and bred Rhyl person I will happily go the bottom road taking in Rhyl and come back the top road the next day.


Those who want accomodation do it themselves, same as with train tickets. AFAIK, joining on route has not been a problem before.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jan 2019)

Not a good date for me but I will see what I can do. I know you want me along more than anyone else so I might take a couple of nights off work so I can please my public.....


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2019)

StuAff said:


> Urk....clashes with the Bristol-Barry FNRttC


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


>


I have shifted it by one week so there is no clash of dates now


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Is there a possibility to join at Eureka and new to this so do you organise accomodation if people want to stay.
> 
> As a born and bred Rhyl person I will happily go the bottom road taking in Rhyl and come back the top road the next day.


No problem joining at Eureka if that suits you. Regarding accomodation everyone books their own. I put this ride out there with lots of notice so there are loads of accomodation options


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I have shifted it by one week so there is no clash of dates now


Change it back!!!

I handed in my holiday request forms last night and these included the original date. I'm sure you are making it harder for me to take part each year, are you trying to tell me something?


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Jan 2019)

Damn! The new date clashes with weekend of titting about with my brass band in Blackpool (a competition). I'm never going to get to do this ride!


----------



## KneesUp (5 Jan 2019)

@nickyboy, Have you considered riding this every Saturday and Sunday of Spring?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

KneesUp said:


> @nickyboy, Have you considered riding this every Saturday and Sunday of Spring?


What with Easter, Bank Holiday weekends, Friday night rides....there aren't many weekends available

Hopefully most can make it. @Crackle is in charge of weather again like last year


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2019)

I'll see about getting leave....


----------



## Freds Dad (5 Jan 2019)

For anyone thinking of getting the train back after the ride you can set up an email alert for when Advance Fares become available which is usually around 12 weeks before travel.

https://www.thetrainline.com/ticketalert


----------



## Domus (5 Jan 2019)

Mmmmm, could well be interested in the flatter route, one ambition this year is a 100 miler.


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> Mmmmm, could well be interested in the flatter route, one ambition this year is a 100 miler.



There are few easier 100 mile rides than the flatter route. A number of CCers have done this as their first Century. Pace is very steady and plenty of breaks along the way


----------



## Freds Dad (5 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> What with Easter, Bank Holiday weekends, Friday night rides....there aren't many weekends available
> 
> Hopefully most can make it. @Crackle is in charge of weather again like last year



Sunshine and an Easterly wind please @Crackle


----------



## Kestevan (5 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> Sunshine and an Easterly wind please @Crackle


Freezing rain, a howling westerly and tornados are more likely if @Crackle is left in charge...I'm still drying out from the overabundance of "weather" from last time...


----------



## Vantage (5 Jan 2019)

Is there an official avg speed on this run? I have a plan to camp at the end


----------



## colly (5 Jan 2019)

Possibly


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2019)

Vantage said:


> Is there an official avg speed on this run? I have a plan to camp at the end


Nope, it's a case of getting there when you get there. The informal objective is fish and chips at Fish Tram Chips (which closes at 7.30)- another reason for me to do this ride again, because I didn't make it to Llandudno till just after seven last year, so fish was off-menu for me.


----------



## Domus (5 Jan 2019)

When out and about I average 19-21 Kph. So I would expect to get there at 4.30 - 5 ish, so leaving only 2 hours for food, drink and any problems. 
Eeek. Best get some training in.


----------



## theclaud (5 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> When out and about I average 19-21 Kph. So I would expect to get there at 4.30 - 5 ish, so leaving only 2 hours for food, drink and any problems.
> Eeek. Best get some training in.


It takes longer than that. The only person who gets there that early is our pub scout, @MossCommuter.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> It takes longer than that. The only person who gets there that early is our pub scout, @MossCommuter.


+1. It's not a race, and the (prettier) hilly route is pretty lumpy. On either route, there are some big ramps on the home stretch.


----------



## Alan7 (5 Jan 2019)

Very interested


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

Domus said:


> When out and about I average 19-21 Kph. So I would expect to get there at 4.30 - 5 ish, so leaving only 2 hours for food, drink and any problems.
> Eeek. Best get some training in.


That's the sort of speed we usually do and have, in the past, got to the fish and chips between 6pm and 7pm. Riding in a group is easier and the miles tick by. 

160km @ 20km/hr is 8 hours cycling which gets you, non stop to Llandudno at 4pm. Two and a half hours of stops for Elevenses, Lunch, Afternoon snack etc etc sounds about right


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

Vantage said:


> Is there an official avg speed on this run? I have a plan to camp at the end



There is no official speed for the ride.
The time the ride takes depends largely on two factors:

The weather...obviously a tailwind is quicker than a headwind
How long you choose to spend at the lunch stop (some spend 45 minutes, others spend an hour and a half)

All I can really say is that folk generally arrive at Llandudno between 6pm and 7pm. But if you arrive later it's no biggy, there are loads of place to get something to eat and it's light until late


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

By the way, Mrs N is threatening to drive over to Llandudno so I can probably get her to take bags (that is unless @doughnut and the inestimable Mrs Doughnut take part)


----------



## Jehughes7 (5 Jan 2019)

I would like to take part probably from Eureka.


----------



## Soltydog (5 Jan 2019)

I'm interested, but there's going to be more changes in the rail timetable in May which will affect my work roster, so won't know until some time in April if I'm free. I'll probably be staying over in LLandudno if I do the ride as the last train back to Hull (at present) is 6:44pm So is there likely to be an after ride party in the evening?


----------



## nickyboy (5 Jan 2019)

Soltydog said:


> I'm interested, but there's going to be more changes in the rail timetable in May which will affect my work roster, so won't know until some time in April if I'm free. I'll probably be staying over in LLandudno if I do the ride as the last train back to Hull (at present) is 6:44pm So is there likely to be an after ride party in the evening?



Yes, after fish and chips we always go to the pub for the evening to replace vital lost fluids


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jan 2019)

I'm in!! Wanders off to look at hotels..........

........ and now booked.


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> I'm in!! Wanders off to look at hotels..........



I'm staying at Karden House (like last year) but, as it's a family room, the pricing isn't particularly relevant.


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm staying at Karden House (like last year) but, as it's a family room, the pricing isn't particularly relevant.



Booked the last available room


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm staying at Karden House (like last year) but, as it's a family room, the pricing isn't particularly relevant.


Do you want to split the cost with me? I'm reasonably house trained.....


----------



## Bazzer (6 Jan 2019)

Have to be snorkeling in the afternoon, but may join you at Manchester and ride to Weaverham, before turning towards home


----------



## nickyboy (6 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Do you want to split the cost with me? I'm reasonably house trained.....



You can be as housetrained as you like, Mrs N still said "no"


----------



## I like Skol (6 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You can be as housetrained as you like, Mrs N still said "no"


I realised my mistake shortly after posting the suggestion. Maybe Mrs N will change her mind if I can arrange a separate room for you?


----------



## Buck (6 Jan 2019)

I would love to come but I’m still not back on the bike yet so will have to give it a miss unfortunately.


----------



## nickyboy (7 Jan 2019)

Buck said:


> I would love to come but I’m still not back on the bike yet so will have to give it a miss unfortunately.



@Buck , we will miss your happy, smiling face on the ride


----------



## I like Skol (7 Jan 2019)

Just waiting for confirmation from my boss of my change in holidays after Nicky swapped the existing date out from under me. As soon as I get that I will book my hotel room.

That's quite a list of interest in the original post, looks promising for a good turnout


----------



## Buck (7 Jan 2019)




----------



## Crackle (8 Jan 2019)

The Excellent Llandudno ride, a jewel in the crown of CC. I recommend it to those thinking of joining it for the first time.

It's still 5 months away but I doubt I'll be doing it this year. My cycling is waning at the moment, not helped by a tendon problem which has just recurred and which I'm now going to have to take seriously. Also the date is too close to Mrs C's birthday and I'll need divine intervention to persuade her to spend it in Llandudno. And, it's not going through Rhyl, so I'm out...........

I nominate Skolly as weather god.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2019)

Crackle said:


> I nominate Skolly as weather god.


If I can match my New Years Day performance then it will be sunglasses and suncream


----------



## SteCenturion (8 Jan 2019)

Aye Aye Captain !


----------



## SteCenturion (8 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Not a good date for me but I will see what I can do. I know you want me along more than anyone else so I might take a couple of nights off work so I can please *my public* .....


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2019)

SteCenturion said:


> View attachment 446236


Off with his head!


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2019)

Crackle said:


> The Excellent Llandudno ride, a jewel in the crown of CC. I recommend it to those thinking of joining it for the first time.
> 
> It's still 5 months away but I doubt I'll be doing it this year. My cycling is waning at the moment, not helped by a tendon problem which has just recurred and which I'm now going to have to take seriously. Also the date is too close to Mrs C's birthday and I'll need divine intervention to persuade her to spend it in Llandudno. And, it's not going through Rhyl, so I'm out...........
> 
> I nominate Skolly as weather god.



Sorry to hear that Crax, hope you get the mojo back in the future
But actually I'm more annoyed that you were one of the chief Rhylmoaners that I changed the route for....and now you're bailing on the ride


----------



## doughnut (8 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> By the way, Mrs N is threatening to drive over to Llandudno so I can probably get her to take bags (that is unless @doughnut and the inestimable Mrs Doughnut take part)



Hard to believe but I'm still recovering from the broken arm I had last March. In September, the docs decided it wasn't mending properly so in November they broke it again and put a builders lorry full of scaffolding in there. Even more painful than breaking it in the first place, but at least both my arms are the same length now and it doesn't feel like I have a bag of marbles hanging from my shoulder any more. 

The good news is that the physio said last week that I can start putting some weight on the fixed arm so very soon I will be able to hold two pints at the same time - this alone makes me think I should set a target of making it to the Llandudno trip. Also means I have a few months to get rid of the 2 stone I put on while watching Netflix and eating junk food for the best part of a year. Put me down as a very shaky possible because after what I've been through I've given up predicting when I will be back to normal. I can probably rope Mrs Doughnut in again, though she now has 2 bikes of her own and is a veteran tourer (Durham to Edinburgh in 2017, and planning a tour down the Danube later this year when I'm better) so she might even join the peleton.


----------



## I like Skol (8 Jan 2019)

doughnut said:


> Hard to believe but I'm still recovering from the broken arm I had last March. In September, the docs decided it wasn't mending properly so in November they broke it again and put a builders lorry full of scaffolding in there. Even more painful than breaking it in the first place, but at least both my arms are the same length now and it doesn't feel like I have a bag of marbles hanging from my shoulder any more.
> 
> The good news is that the physio said last week that I can start putting some weight on the fixed arm so very soon I will be able to hold two pints at the same time - this alone makes me think I should set a target of making it to the Llandudno trip. Also means I have a few months to get rid of the 2 stone I put on while watching Netflix and eating junk food for the best part of a year. Put me down as a very shaky possible because after what I've been through I've given up predicting when I will be back to normal. I can probably rope Mrs Doughnut in again, though she now has 2 bikes of her own and is a veteran tourer (Durham to Edinburgh in 2017, and planning a tour down the Danube later this year when I'm better) so she might even join the peleton.


like & like again!!!!


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2019)

doughnut said:


> Hard to believe but I'm still recovering from the broken arm I had last March. In September, the docs decided it wasn't mending properly so in November they broke it again and put a builders lorry full of scaffolding in there. Even more painful than breaking it in the first place, but at least both my arms are the same length now and it doesn't feel like I have a bag of marbles hanging from my shoulder any more.
> 
> The good news is that the physio said last week that I can start putting some weight on the fixed arm so very soon I will be able to hold two pints at the same time - this alone makes me think I should set a target of making it to the Llandudno trip. Also means I have a few months to get rid of the 2 stone I put on while watching Netflix and eating junk food for the best part of a year. Put me down as a very shaky possible because after what I've been through I've given up predicting when I will be back to normal. I can probably rope Mrs Doughnut in again, though she now has 2 bikes of her own and is a veteran tourer (Durham to Edinburgh in 2017, and planning a tour down the Danube later this year when I'm better) so she might even join the peleton.


Glad to hear you're finally on the mend @doughnut 
I've put you on the "Expressions of Interest" list, even if it's just for a bit of the ride, a walk along Llandudno promenade, whatever


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2019)

Travelodge booked 

No dropping out now......


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2019)

Crackle said:


> The Excellent Llandudno ride, a jewel in the crown of CC. I recommend it to those thinking of joining it for the first time.
> 
> It's still 5 months away but I doubt I'll be doing it this year. My cycling is waning at the moment, not helped by a tendon problem which has just recurred and which I'm now going to have to take seriously. Also the date is too close to Mrs C's birthday and I'll need divine intervention to persuade her to spend it in Llandudno. And, it's not going through Rhyl, so I'm out...........
> 
> I nominate Skolly as weather god.


Even if you don't do the ride it would be nice to see you at Eureka for lunch if you have time


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Even if you don't do the ride it would be nice to see you at Eureka for lunch if you have time


Only if he is paying though.....


----------



## theclaud (9 Jan 2019)

I'm in, please, Nick.


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> I'm not sure that 'fark this - I'm skipping this hellhole using the handy railway alongside' strictly counts as 'grumbling'.



Ha. As I recall, you didn't even make it to Prestatyn last year before bailing out onto the train...


----------



## theclaud (9 Jan 2019)

McWobble said:


> Ha. As I recall, you didn't even make it to Prestatyn last year before bailing out onto the train...


Was it last year we were last out of Eureka and dashed to Flint via the, ahem... scenic route? Anyway, I can assure you I stayed on the train until well clear of Rhyl, and thus arrived in good time for scampi and chips. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Was it last year we were last out of Eureka and dashed to Flint via the, ahem... scenic route? Anyway, I can assure you I stayed on the train until well clear of Rhyl, and thus arrived in good time for scampi and chips. It's a win-win situation.



_Dashed_ to Flint? For some strange reason, the expression "glacial pace" seems to come to mind. I don't think you can blame anyone but yourself for feeling the consequences of the night before... Besides, I also avoided Rhyl and was in good time for scampi. And I didn't need any train either...


----------



## theclaud (9 Jan 2019)

McWobble said:


> *Dashed to Flint? For some strange reason, the expression "glacial pace" seems to come to mind.* I don't think you can blame anyone but yourself for feeling the consequences of the night before... Besides, I also avoided Rhyl and was in good time for scampi. And I didn't need any train either...


These things are all relative.


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jan 2019)

Anyway, all this talk about avoiding Rhyl is liable to have me labelled as a "Rhylmoaner" (I wonder if @nickyboy's got a list?) so before I'm marked down as a malcontent, I'd better say that I'm interested in joining, provided I'm still around in the Wirral by then (everything's a all a bit vague at the moment)


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2019)

Anyone got any training advice towards completing a first century without crumbling into a sorry soggy mess ?

Fueling, training anything really, how did you get to 100 ?

I am feeling quite determined this year to not only be on this ride but to also complete it in a respectable time.

My max ever was 65 but this was a good few years ago ( 4 or 5 ) & I was just a shaking puddle by the end.


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> These things are all relative.



Is this _theclaud's Theory of extra-Special Relativity_ then?


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2019)

SteCenturion said:


> Anyone got any training advice towards completing a first century without crumbling into a sorry soggy mess ?
> 
> Fueling, training anything really, how did you get to 100 ?
> 
> ...


Just ride everyday between now and then!

I might be bringing Jnr along (On his own bike, not the tandem) so all you have to do is beat him and he isn't 13 until March.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jan 2019)

McWobble said:


> I don't think you can blame anyone but yourself for feeling the consequences of the night before...


She probably tried to blame me, but I'm sure I made my excuses and left early so bear no responsibility for what happened afterwards.....


----------



## SteCenturion (9 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Just ride everyday between now and then!
> 
> I might be bringing Jnr along (On his own bike, not the tandem) so all you have to do is beat him and he isn't 13 until March.


Ah but your boy is a Junior Jedi Skol !
Not afraid to have my ass kicked by a youngster, however a ride every day is not practical with my working hours & child care so thinking more of incremental mileage & taking in more hills as they are my nemesis. 

* Or I could rig up a couple of hidden batteries in the frame of my bike & be God for the day *


----------



## nickyboy (9 Jan 2019)

SteCenturion said:


> Anyone got any training advice towards completing a first century without crumbling into a sorry soggy mess ?
> 
> Fueling, training anything really, how did you get to 100 ?
> 
> ...


If you do the flat route it's only 2500ft climbing in 100miles so it's flat. We generally tootle along at about 19-20km/hr. We have plenty of stops 

Really, providing you eat properly before starting, at Weaverham, at Eureka and display an obstinate mentality for the last 20 miles you'll be 100% fine


----------



## StuAff (9 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> If you do the flat route it's only 2500ft climbing in 100miles so it's flat. We generally tootle along at about 19-20km/hr. We have plenty of stops
> 
> Really, providing you eat properly before starting, at Weaverham, at Eureka and display an obstinate mentality for the last 20 miles you'll be 100% fine


+1. 
In the meantime, here is a very simple training plan:

Ride your bike.


----------



## Domus (10 Jan 2019)

I too have yet to reach the magic 100 mile distance. One tip from my Long Distance Walking days is to stay up at the front. The guys at the back get the shorter rest on the catch up stops. We had one walk leader whose favourite saying was, "We are having a five minute break here, and I've been here four minutes" Oh how we laughed.


----------



## gavroche (10 Jan 2019)

I am not in the least concerned about doing a 100 mile ride as it will never happen but I fully admire and secretly envy the people who can do it. 
I think it is an age thing. 
In my case, meeting some of you at the Bike Hut will be approximately a 35 mile ride and I am happy with that.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jan 2019)

gavroche said:


> I am not in the least concerned about doing a 100 mile ride as it will never happen but I fully admire and secretly envy the people who can do it.
> *I think it is an age thing.*
> In my case, meeting some of you at the Bike Hut will be approximately a 35 mile ride and I am happy with that.


There is someone in today's Cycling Weekly who would disagree with you about that ...!


----------



## mike3121 (11 Jan 2019)

Hi all, remember me????

I haven't been on my bike for around 18 months, but hoping to get my mojo back any time now so could you put me down as a possible for now please nickyboy 
I will be looking at doing a 25 - 50 mile section, not sure what section yet


----------



## nickyboy (11 Jan 2019)

mike3121 said:


> Hi all, remember me????
> 
> I haven't been on my bike for around 18 months, but hoping to get my mojo back any time now so could you put me down as a possible for now please nickyboy
> I will be looking at doing a 25 - 50 mile section, not sure what section yet


Great to see you back @mike3121


----------



## Freds Dad (11 Jan 2019)

mike3121 said:


> Hi all, remember me????
> 
> I haven't been on my bike for around 18 months, but hoping to get my mojo back any time now so could you put me down as a possible for now please nickyboy
> I will be looking at doing a 25 - 50 mile section, not sure what section yet



Eureka Cafe to Llandudno would be a good stretch for you to do. Very flat and food at both ends.


----------



## si_c (14 Jan 2019)

I suppose I'd better put my name down, 2019 looks like a low mileage year so need something to look forward to.

Besides what could possibly be better than battling headwinds through Rhyl.


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jan 2019)

si_c said:


> I suppose I'd better put my name down, 2019 looks like a low mileage year so need something to look forward to.
> 
> Besides what could possibly be better than battling headwinds through Rhyl.


You've not paid attention...due to the Rhylmoaners I've changed the route so we don't have the Prestatyn to Rhyl revetment section


----------



## ColinJ (14 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You've not paid attention...due to the Rhylmoaners I've changed the route so we don't have the Prestatyn to Rhyl revetment section


I thought that was just on the hillier version? It looks like it is still on the flat one, according to the link you gave us in the first post of the thread.


----------



## si_c (15 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You've not paid attention...due to the Rhylmoaners I've changed the route so we don't have the Prestatyn to Rhyl revetment section


I was hoping its like Brexit, and there's still time to change your mind.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2019)

si_c said:


> I was hoping its like Brexit, and there's still time to change your mind.


It's my way or the highway (actually the A548)


----------



## Freds Dad (15 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I thought that was just on the hillier version? It looks like it is still on the flat one, according to the link you gave us in the first post of the thread.



He's making us flat route people suffer the torment of seeing Rhyl and all the wonderful sights it brings.


----------



## KneesUp (15 Jan 2019)

This is like the Brexit debate.

My position is that Rhyl means Rhyl. It suits me to say it's what "the people" want, so I'm prepared to fill my bicycle with petrol and then cycle the wrong way down a one way street with my eyes shut and with lit fireworks in the bottle cages if it's the only way I can go to Rhyl.

Or something.

(Actually I don't even like driving through Rhyl)


----------



## nickyboy (15 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> He's making us flat route people suffer the torment of seeing Rhyl and all the wonderful sights it brings.


Actually, I really like the revetment stretch between Prestatyn and Rhyl. I don't understand what all the fuss is about. 

In other exciting news, I've tweaked the route in a few places. I didn't want regular riders to get bored. Just little diverts to keep you on your toes


----------



## si_c (15 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Actually, I really like the revetment stretch between Prestatyn and Rhyl. I don't understand what all the fuss is about.
> 
> In other exciting news, I've tweaked the route in a few places. I didn't want regular riders to get bored. Just little diverts to keep you on your toes


Same, it's not actually a bad route, and I quite like the drop into Gronant as well. This route looks like an interesting change though, so I shan't grumble too much.

Edit: The drop into Llandudno is now slightly faster....


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2019)

Quick question for those with local Chester knowledge:

The stretch neat Cheshire Oaks on the route isn't great. It's a busy road. I've been looking at alternatives and seen there is a potential alternative along the Shropshire Union canal and then some pathways. This screenshot shows it:






We could potentially go onto the canal at Stoak and then off and up to Dunkirk. 

I will do a recce this Spring but any local's comments in advance?


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jan 2019)

How about following the canal a bit further then jumping on the Chester Millennium Greenway?


----------



## nickyboy (16 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> How about following the canal a bit further then jumping on the Chester Millennium Greenway?
> 
> View attachment 447429



No good as we need to go North through Capenhurst to get to Eureka café


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> No good as we need to go North through Capenhurst to get to Eureka café


I knew that  (was wondering what the little spike was)


----------



## Crackle (16 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Quick question for those with local Chester knowledge:
> 
> The stretch neat Cheshire Oaks on the route isn't great. It's a busy road. I've been looking at alternatives and seen there is a potential alternative along the Shropshire Union canal and then some pathways. This screenshot shows it:
> 
> ...


I don't know that canal bit but the last bit onto Bridle lane before Dunkirk lane is a track next to the railway. Lots of metal gates on heavy springs and funny steps you have to lift your bike slightly. I lost count of the number of gates but had pretty much decided by about the 4th I wasn't coming back. As you go over the Millenium way you can see the canal track further down and it looks OK there, just don't know that bit.


----------



## si_c (17 Jan 2019)

I'll have a think about routes my initial thought is to use the Greenway to deeside and then go up to Eureka and come back down the same bit after lunch. Could possibly route slightly differently to get there, I'll have a think.


----------



## si_c (17 Jan 2019)

Crackle said:


> . As you go over the Millenium way you can see the canal track further down and it looks OK there, just don't know that bit.


Lots of dog walkers on the canal, bits of the path are ok, some can be quite muddy if it's wet. Either way it's narrow and I wouldn't want to be in a group.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2019)

si_c said:


> Lots of dog walkers on the canal, bits of the path are ok, some can be quite muddy if it's wet. Either way it's narrow and I wouldn't want to be in a group.


Sounds like fun to me, and Crackle mentioned the magic 'S' word.... 


Crackle said:


> steps


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2019)

si_c said:


> I'll have a think about routes my initial thought is to use the Greenway to deeside and then go up to Eureka and come back down the same bit after lunch. Could possibly route slightly differently to get there, I'll have a think.


The only reason to look for a different route is to avoid the three mile stretch from Cheshire Oaks to Dunkirk. We've ridden it several times already so unless there is a simple alternative we will ride it again. I wouldn't want to have some contrived route just to avoid that short stretch


----------



## Crackle (17 Jan 2019)

If you want to avoid that road the cycle path on the opposite side is fine. It has the usual annoyance of having to give way at the junctions but it's not bad and it's wide and relatively smooth. I've used it and the road, depending on mood. A lot of cyclists do use it and it will accommodate a group quite easily and more socially than the road.


----------



## si_c (17 Jan 2019)

Had a play, the main road is definitely the easiest option in terms of navigation, and it's impossible to avoid as it bisects the route.

However if you really wanted to avoid it as much as possible, then this is a reasonable alternative. 





Its a bit wiggly, and approaching Nicks definition of contrived however I do ride it as an alternative to going down the main road as its much nicer. But it is mostly country roads rather than a main road with a slight detour of about a mile through surburban Whitby. The road surface at can be spotty in places, especially between Croughton and Backford, but it's fine if you ride centrally, just the edges are a bit pot-holey.


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2019)

I shall sadly have to give my annual visit to North Wales and the Welsh Riviera a miss this year, in favour of a piss up modest, demure birthday celebration nearby, time-wise and geographically.


----------



## nickyboy (17 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> I shall sadly have to give my annual visit to North Wales and the Welsh Riviera a miss this year, in favour of a piss up modest, demure birthday celebration nearby, time-wise and geographically.



You say "annual" but I think you've only done it a couple of times. Was it the absence of Rhyl that was a dealbreaker for you Rich?


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You say "annual" but I think you've only done it a couple of times. Was it the absence of Rhyl that was a dealbreaker for you Rich?


3 out of 4 but who's counting...


----------



## theclaud (18 Jan 2019)

rich p said:


> I shall sadly have to give my annual visit to North Wales and the Welsh Riviera a miss this year, in favour of a piss up modest, demure birthday celebration nearby, time-wise and geographically.


Oh FFS.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2019)

theclaud said:


> Oh FFS.


Yes, weak effort from @rich p 

The least he can do in the circumstances is stick £50 behind the bar for those who can actually be bothered to turn up


----------



## Freds Dad (18 Jan 2019)

I saw my Orthopaedic Surgeon last night and I have to go back into theatre for further surgery so this may impact on my attendance. I haven't ridden since late August so to be ready for 100 miles with only 6-8 weeks to prepare may be too big an ask.


----------



## si_c (18 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I saw my Orthopaedic Surgeon last night and I have to go back into theatre for further surgery so this may impact on my attendance. I haven't ridden since late August so to be ready for 100 miles with only 6-8 weeks to prepare may be too big an ask.


You could always split it and leave/join at Eureka. That might be a bit more manageable.


----------



## StuAff (18 Jan 2019)

Leave granted....will look at hotels etc later.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I saw my Orthopaedic Surgeon last night and I have to go back into theatre for further surgery so this may impact on my attendance. I haven't ridden since late August so to be ready for 100 miles with only 6-8 weeks to prepare may be too big an ask.



Come on @Freds Dad , don't be the first of the "possibles" to bail on the ride. Just do a bit of it if you like


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2019)

And hotels booked....the Ibis Princess Street again in Manchester for Friday (nice hotel, bike storage in room was fine last year, excellent location, decent price), and as you lot have booked out Karden House, the (rather splendid looking) Rosaire Guest House for Saturday. After last year's Arriva Trains Wales shenanigans, both are on refundable terms....


----------



## StuAff (19 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I saw my Orthopaedic Surgeon last night and I have to go back into theatre for further surgery so this may impact on my attendance. I haven't ridden since late August so to be ready for 100 miles with only 6-8 weeks to prepare may be too big an ask.


Do a bit of the ride if need be. And non-riding attendance would still be welcome at some point. Llandudno is lovely.....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (22 Jan 2019)

Count me in for the firth annual ride to the sun, and i will try and not get lost this year on the hills over Rhyl


----------



## nickyboy (22 Jan 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Count me in for the firth annual ride to the sun, and i will try and not get lost this year on the hills over Rhyl


New route over the hills this year so we've all got a chance to get lost. 

When in doubt, head west ....or downhill....or both ideally


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> New route over the hills this year so we've all got a chance to get lost.
> 
> When in doubt, head west ....or downhill....or both ideally


But definitely _don't_ do what I did with @alibaba last year - go west, north, south, east, downhill, uphill, and then finally give up and go to Rhyl!


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> But definitely _don't_ do what I did with @alibaba last year - go west, north, south, east, downhill, uphill, and then finally give up and go to Rhyl!


See also:
Make sure your GPS works
And do not rely on your phone for navigation


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2019)

StuAff said:


> See also:
> Make sure your GPS works
> And do not rely on your phone for navigation


My problem was that I hadn't bothered with putting the hilly route on my GPS. I had intended to do the flat route for a change but had overheard nickyboy describing the bit of the route before the coastal path as being a busy A-road so I changed my mind and hit the hills again. I thought I would remember the route from the year before but I missed one turn and got confused.

Using the phone's GPS would be ok if I had a bar mount for it. Stopping every 5 minutes to take the phone out of my bag was such a pain that I started only doing it every 15 minutes, and 15 minutes is plenty of time to take several wrong turns!


----------



## StuAff (22 Jan 2019)

ColinJ said:


> My problem was that I hadn't bothered with putting the hilly route on my GPS. I had intended to do the flat route for a change but had overheard nickyboy describing the bit of the route before the coastal path as being a busy A-road so I changed my mind and hit the hills again. I thought I would remember the route from the year before but I missed one turn and got confused.
> 
> Using the phone's GPS would be ok if I had a bar mount for it. Stopping every 5 minutes to take the phone out of my bag was such a pain that I started only doing it every 15 minutes, and 15 minutes is plenty of time to take several wrong turns!


I was thinking of Ali and the hijinks that resulted from his phone dying, before we caught up with you- rather a lot of him shooting up the road, then I (the one with the working nav device) had to keep calling him back!


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2019)

StuAff said:


> I was thinking of Ali and the hijinks that resulted from his phone dying, before we caught up with you- rather a lot of him shooting up the road, then I (the one with the working nav device) had to keep calling him back!


That's how I got separated from him in the first place, before you found him - I shouted after him but he didn't hear me, and I couldn't catch him!


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jan 2019)

Count me in please Nick.

Was gutted to miss it last year and for bailing out at Prestatyn the year before. There's an element of unfinished business.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2019)

Moodyman said:


> Count me in please Nick.
> 
> Was gutted to miss it last year and for bailing out at Prestatyn the year before. There's an element of unfinished business.



You're on the "Expressions of Interest" list 

...along with twenty odd others, it's going rather well so far


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You're on the "Expressions of Interest" list
> 
> ...along with twenty odd others, it's going rather well so far


Over half of them won't show....


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Over half of them won't show....



Proper Northern cynism. Me likes.


----------



## Freds Dad (24 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I saw my Orthopaedic Surgeon last night and I have to go back into theatre for further surgery so this may impact on my attendance. I haven't ridden since late August so to be ready for 100 miles with only 6-8 weeks to prepare may be too big an ask.



I now have a date of 14th February to go back into theatre. I will need around 4 weeks recovery after that which takes me up to mid March. This leaves me with approximately 8 weeks to prepare for an 100 mile ride. I need to decide if I either A) try to do the whole ride, B) Ride Manchester to Eureka but I then miss out on fish and chips, C) Ride Eureka to Llandudno flat route or D) Don't do any of the ride.
I'm currently leaning towards C which just leaves me with the logistics or getting from Macclesfield to Eureka.


----------



## nickyboy (24 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I now have a date of 14th February to go back into theatre. I will need around 4 weeks recovery after that which takes me up to mid March. This leaves me with approximately 8 weeks to prepare for an 100 mile ride. I need to decide if I either A) try to do the whole ride, B) Ride Manchester to Eureka but I then miss out on fish and chips, C) Ride Eureka to Llandudno flat route or D) Don't do any of the ride.
> I'm currently leaning towards C which just leaves me with the logistics or getting from Macclesfield to Eureka.


I'm glad you're not leaning towards D

One consideration could be to ride Manchester to Eureka, then see how you feel. There are trains to Llandudno on the route from Shotton onwards. @wanda2010 is your expert on this matter


----------



## Moodyman (24 Jan 2019)

For those staying over, might I suggest you book quickly whilst the prices are still fair.

Several Clandudno (sic) hotels and guest houses featured in Tripadvisor's best hotels in the world publication yesterday.

Expect future prices to reflect their elevated status and demand.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jan 2019)

Moodyman said:


> For those staying over, might I suggest you book quickly whilst the prices are still fair.
> 
> Several Clandudno (sic) hotels and guest houses featured in Tripadvisor's best hotels in the world publication yesterday.
> 
> Expect future prices to reflect their elevated status and demand.


Not just those....the Premier Inn is, I kid not, £107 for the Saturday night....srsly?
A couple of doubles still available at the Rosaire, where I'm booked in https://www.rosaire.co.uk/accommodation/
Plenty of other B&Bs still available at reasonable rates.


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jan 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> I now have a date of 14th February to go back into theatre. I will need around 4 weeks recovery after that which takes me up to mid March. This leaves me with approximately 8 weeks to prepare for an 100 mile ride. I need to decide if I either A) try to do the whole ride, B) Ride Manchester to Eureka but I then miss out on fish and chips, C) Ride Eureka to Llandudno flat route or D) Don't do any of the ride.
> I'm currently leaning towards C which just leaves me with the logistics or getting from Macclesfield to Eureka.


Do what I did after my broken neck!

Once that doctor said 'Go' I went hell for leather, hence some stupidly epic and tiring rides within days/weeks of the neck brace coming off. My fitness was shite and my physical condition not much better but I was stubborn and it didn't kill me. Was it the right decision? I don't know, but I am still here. Your body will tell you what you can/can't do so make a decision at the time and stick with it. The worst that can happen is that you start at the beginning and cry off part way to let the train take the strain.... You won't be the only one.


----------



## Freds Dad (25 Jan 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Do what I did after my broken neck!
> 
> Once that doctor said 'Go' I went hell for leather, hence some stupidly epic and tiring rides within days/weeks of the neck brace coming off. My fitness was shite and my physical condition not much better but I was stubborn and it didn't kill me. Was it the right decision? I don't know, but I am still here. Your body will tell you what you can/can't do so make a decision at the time and stick with it. The worst that can happen is that you start at the beginning and cry off part way to let the train take the strain.... You won't be the only one.



I do intend to give it a good go and push myself through the pain barrier and would love to do the whole route, I dropped out at Rhyl a couple of years ago due to knee pain, but will be sensible and as @nickyboy said there are plenty of stations along the route after Eureka. 
I've decided that I will get to Llandudno it just depends what mode of transport gets me to the final destination.


----------



## Kestevan (25 Jan 2019)

StuAff said:


> Not just those....the Premier Inn is, I kid not, £107 for the Saturday night....srsly?
> A couple of doubles still available at the Rosaire, where I'm booked in https://www.rosaire.co.uk/accommodation/
> Plenty of other B&Bs still available at reasonable rates.




One less available now... Just booked in for me and Mrs kes


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jan 2019)

Interesting that when we started doing this ride the Travelodge was the obvious choice pricewise

But now they're £76 room only so places like Rosaire and Karden House are better value

I seem to remember Travelodge being less than £50 when booked early


----------



## wanda2010 (27 Jan 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm glad you're not leaning towards D
> 
> One consideration could be to ride Manchester to Eureka, then see how you feel. There are trains to Llandudno on the route from Shotton onwards. @wanda2010 is your expert on this matter




Always happy to have company. Plus we get to the chippy before the masses. Bonus!


----------



## SteCenturion (4 Feb 2019)

Guest house now booked so doing this 'thang' one way or the other !
It will either be comfortable or a suffer fest *the ride* but either way satisfying.


----------



## doughnut (10 Feb 2019)

I'm booked in as well (Beach House) so I'm a definite now. Mrs doughnut isn't riding but she'll be at Piccadilly to take any bags to Llandudno fish and chip shop.
Not ridden my bike since Feb 2018, but I should get a few rides in before May.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Feb 2019)

doughnut said:


> Not ridden my bike since Feb 2018, but I should get a few rides in before May.


Just leave the damn hang glider alone!


----------



## doughnut (10 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Just leave the damn hang glider alone!



Haha, the glider's sitting in the garage waiting to go again. Need quite a bit more strength in my arm before I jump off a hill again though.

Here are some photos (warning - x-rays and scars included as well as glider and flying photos)
https://photos.app.goo.gl/hSHkD5OIJjpfdida2


----------



## Freds Dad (10 Feb 2019)

doughnut said:


> Haha, the glider's sitting in the garage waiting to go again. Need quite a bit more strength in my arm before I jump off a hill again though.
> 
> Here are some photos (warning - x-rays and scars included as well as glider and flying photos)
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/hSHkD5OIJjpfdida2



It's but a scratch.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Feb 2019)

Quick heads up

Advance train tickets will open up next week sometime. They are available for the previous weekend now


----------



## Freds Dad (16 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Quick heads up
> 
> Advance train tickets will open up next week sometime. They are available for the previous weekend now



You can set up an email alert on trainline.com


----------



## Kestevan (17 Feb 2019)

Current plan is to drive over on Friday, leave the car in llandudo and have a nice leisurely ride back with a tailwind.....

Course sanity may well intervene between now and then.


----------



## Prometheus (17 Feb 2019)

try this next time

https://www.komoot.com/tour/15525539/zoom


----------



## nickyboy (18 Feb 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Current plan is to drive over on Friday, leave the car in llandudo and have a nice leisurely ride back with a tailwind.....
> 
> Course sanity may well intervene between now and then.


That presupposes we don't have a period of raging easterlies though


----------



## nickyboy (18 Feb 2019)

Prometheus said:


> try this next time
> 
> https://www.komoot.com/tour/15525539/zoom


Actually a fair chunk is the same. Just a different exit from Manchester (ours is different by necessity as we meet at Piccadilly) and different last bit as we go north of Chester to get to the cafe

Maybe next year we'll give Eureka a miss and take the Greenway route through Chester for a change. I do like that bit after the café round the airfield and over that rickety bridge over the Dee though...


----------



## si_c (18 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Actually a fair chunk is the same. Just a different exit from Manchester (ours is different by necessity as we meet at Piccadilly) and different last bit as we go north of Chester to get to the cafe
> 
> Maybe next year we'll give Eureka a miss and take the Greenway route through Chester for a change. I do like that bit after the café round the airfield and over that rickety bridge over the Dee though...


That's all part of the Greenway though so you wouldn't miss it out - the route we take joins at Deeside industrial park where we go up the ramp, if you were coming from Chester you'd head over the bridge over the main road and drop down into the same place.


----------



## Kestevan (18 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> That presupposes we don't have a period of raging easterlies though


In that case I'll be coming back on the train..


----------



## KneesUp (19 Feb 2019)

I've had half an eye on this the last few times it's been run, but for various reasons I've not been able to come. However, I was confident this year, especially as I have a friend who now has a place to sleep not far from Llandudno, and since I've discovered I can get me and a bike to Manchester Piccadilly for about a tenner without needing to book the bike. The only issue was going to be getting back if all you lot have booked the bike spaces to Manchester on the 19th!

I've just checked the diary at work. 18th May is the only Saturday I can't have off in April or May. Are you doing this next year @nickyboy ?


----------



## nickyboy (19 Feb 2019)

KneesUp said:


> I've had half an eye on this the last few times it's been run, but for various reasons I've not been able to come. However, I was confident this year, especially as I have a friend who now has a place to sleep not far from Llandudno, and since I've discovered I can get me and a bike to Manchester Piccadilly for about a tenner without needing to book the bike. The only issue was going to be getting back if all you lot have booked the bike spaces to Manchester on the 19th!
> 
> I've just checked the diary at work. 18th May is the only Saturday I can't have off in April or May. Are you doing this next year @nickyboy ?


I do it every year providing folk keep turning up

Btw, the issue of booked bike spaces comes up every year. The staff on the Arrival Wales trains are very accommodating. They seem to let all the bikes on regardless of reservations. I don't think anyone on this ride has had a problem getting their bike on a train at Llandudno


----------



## Soltydog (19 Feb 2019)

Just realised that the 19th May will be the first day of the new train timetables, hopefully there won't be the same chaos as last year, otherwise it could take a little longer to get home than planned


----------



## Prometheus (19 Feb 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Actually a fair chunk is the same. Just a different exit from Manchester (ours is different by necessity as we meet at Piccadilly) and different last bit as we go north of Chester to get to the cafe
> 
> Maybe next year we'll give Eureka a miss and take the Greenway route through Chester for a change. I do like that bit after the café round the airfield and over that rickety bridge over the Dee though...



At Chester
Get to the cop park near Telfords old warehouse
Then you go down the side of the river Dee, (Macadam Trail) 12 ft
Then over Shotton rail bridge refurbished: turn sharp right at the end
Good cafe on Connah's fish Quay


----------



## nickyboy (22 Feb 2019)

Advance tickets available now


----------



## Freds Dad (22 Feb 2019)

You can get the trains that @nickyboy has suggested from Llandudno station that is nearer the chippy / pub so extra time for food / beer and the fare is the same.


----------



## StuAff (22 Feb 2019)

Advance fares not yet available for those travelling from Euston, it won't be long though as the 10th is available....


----------



## si_c (22 Feb 2019)

Got my ticket to Manchester for the morning (a whole £3.60) but doesn't look like the advance tickets to Chester for the return are available yet.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Feb 2019)

si_c said:


> Got my ticket to Manchester for the morning (a whole £3.60) *but doesn't look like the advance tickets to Chester for the return aren't available yet.*


So, they _are _available?


----------



## si_c (22 Feb 2019)

ColinJ said:


> So, they _are _available?


Don't know what you're talking about


----------



## cld531c (25 Feb 2019)

At the Keswick Mountain Festival that weekend but looks a great ride - enjoy and will keep an eye out for your other rides


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Mar 2019)

I'm taking the car to Llandudno on the 17th so that I can get home after the ride and have just booked a 1st class ticket with Virgin for £10.40 using my NHS discount. I will share the link with lovely people. 

https://www.virgintrains.co.uk/health-service-discounts


----------



## wanda2010 (6 Mar 2019)

I have to drop out of this ride as I will be having rotator cuff surgery at beg April and not allowed on the bike for a few months. My room-mate will make use of the hotels already booked. I am still thinking about travelling to Llandudno by train on the Saturday cos chips and friends and I never claimed to be completely sane where rides are concerned. I'll see if I still feel that way after the op.


----------



## Freds Dad (6 Mar 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> I have to drop out of this ride as I will be having rotator cuff surgery at beg April and not allowed on the bike for a few months. My room-mate will make use of the hotels already booked. I am still thinking about travelling to Llandudno by train on the Saturday cos chips and friends and I never claimed to be completely sane where rides are concerned. I'll see if I still feel that way after the op.



Wanda you will be missed but good luck with the operation. It would be good to see you for fish and chips if you feel up to it.


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> I have to drop out of this ride as I will be having rotator cuff surgery at beg April and not allowed on the bike for a few months. My room-mate will make use of the hotels already booked. I am still thinking about travelling to Llandudno by train on the Saturday cos chips and friends and I never claimed to be completely sane where rides are concerned. I'll see if I still feel that way after the op.


GWS, hope to see you there....


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2019)

In other news, tickets bought. With bike reservations. Fingers crossed there's no engineering work!


----------



## si_c (6 Mar 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> I have to drop out of this ride as I will be having rotator cuff surgery at beg April and not allowed on the bike for a few months. My room-mate will make use of the hotels already booked. I am still thinking about travelling to Llandudno by train on the Saturday cos chips and friends and I never claimed to be completely sane where rides are concerned. I'll see if I still feel that way after the op.


Shame you can't come, but no point damaging your recovery.

Like is for possibly coming to have fish and chips anyways.


----------



## I like Skol (6 Mar 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> I have to drop out of this ride as I will be having rotator cuff surgery at beg April and not allowed on the bike for a few months. My room-mate will make use of the hotels already booked. I am still thinking about travelling to Llandudno by train on the Saturday cos chips and friends and I never claimed to be completely sane where rides are concerned. I'll see if I still feel that way after the op.


That's a shame, you're an integral part of the Llandudo outing and will be missed on the ride. I had my 13yr old son lined up to ride with you. He's a chatty bugger and the miles would have flown by for you......


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Mar 2019)

Booked the train so better get the bike out and see if it still works


----------



## StuAff (6 Mar 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Booked the train so better get the bike out and see if it still works


If it doesn't, you've got time to get it sorted out....


----------



## I like Skol (7 Mar 2019)

StuAff said:


> If it doesn't, you've got time to get it sorted out....


Can do that the night before.....


----------



## StuAff (7 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Can do that the night before.....


Well, yes.....


----------



## nickyboy (7 Mar 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> I have to drop out of this ride as I will be having rotator cuff surgery at beg April and not allowed on the bike for a few months. My room-mate will make use of the hotels already booked. I am still thinking about travelling to Llandudno by train on the Saturday cos chips and friends and I never claimed to be completely sane where rides are concerned. I'll see if I still feel that way after the op.



Oh dear....you're the first drop out from the "expressions of interest". However, I really hope you can come along anyway for Scampi and chips, a few beers and that nice Karden House breakfast. 

Llandudno wouldn't be the same without you


----------



## Wobblers (7 Mar 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> I have to drop out of this ride as I will be having rotator cuff surgery at beg April and not allowed on the bike for a few months. My room-mate will make use of the hotels already booked. I am still thinking about travelling to Llandudno by train on the Saturday cos chips and friends and I never claimed to be completely sane where rides are concerned. I'll see if I still feel that way after the op.



Oh FFS. First Crackle, the Rich P and now you. It must be Skolly's fault.

A troublesome rotator cuff's no fun at all: good luck with the surgery. And hope you make it to Llandudno: we'll need someone, and their famous laugh, to brighten the pub up...


----------



## nickyboy (8 Mar 2019)

Rotator cuff injuries are common in spin bowlers.

Is this another pastime we don't know about @wanda2010 ? Are you the next Shane Warne?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (9 Mar 2019)

Are there any challenges this year, following on from the original sausage and hill climbing challenges


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Are there any challenges this year, following on from the original sausage and hill climbing challenges


The challenge is for riders to actually follow the entire route correctly and not get lost, shorten the route, divert off etc etc like most did last year
Given we have a few changes to the route let's see how we get on

No sausage challenge this year, at least not officially


----------



## Domus (10 Mar 2019)

My challenges will be to get to the start, then cycle 100 miles.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Rotator cuff injuries are common in spin bowlers.
> 
> Is this another pastime we don't know about @wanda2010 ? Are you the next Shane Warne?




Nah. This is wear and tear over the years leading to the actual tear nearly two Llandudno rides ago. I'm not great at looking after myself so months of pain convinced me to see the GP leading to the diagnosis. One year on the NHS waiting list and strong words from my work colleagues reminded me I'm paying for unused private medical cover. So here we are. Was trying to hold out til after the Blackpool ride (cos I love Manchester rides), but those strong words plus a chat with surgeon about the ageing process and recovery time convinced to get cracking.

Look after your body folks.


----------



## wanda2010 (10 Mar 2019)

McWobble said:


> Oh FFS. First Crackle, the Rich P and now you. It must be Skolly's fault.
> 
> A troublesome rotator cuff's no fun at all: good luck with the surgery. And hope you make it to Llandudno: we'll need someone, and their famous laugh, to brighten the pub up...



Painkillers or alcohol......... I'll have a chat with the surgeon. He's not a cyclist so he might frown on my idea, although he's pleased I'm not inactive.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> The challenge is for riders to actually follow the entire route correctly and not get lost, shorten the route, divert off etc etc like most did last year


 "Got Lost" is a very strong phrase , i prefer path finder technique


----------



## si_c (10 Mar 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> "Got Lost" is a very strong phrase , i prefer path finder technique


I think part of the problem was people taking a holistic approach to navigation and just picking someone at random. The problem being that when a critical mass of the ride is using the same strategy....


----------



## bigjim (10 Mar 2019)

Domus said:


> My challenges will be to get to the start, then cycle 100 miles.


A bad bit is that climb out of Radcliffe to the A56. Or you can do what I do and go round the back of Asda through Drinki Park to Littleton Road. Then flat or downhill to Piccadilly.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Mar 2019)

bigjim said:


> A bad bit is that climb out of Radcliffe to the A56. Or you can do what I do and go round the back of Asda through Drinki Park to Littleton Road. Then flat or downhill to Piccadilly.


I laugh at what some of you guys call 'hills'


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2019)

I did the hillier route last time- yes, there are some nasty climbs, but in overall climbing I usually have considerably more on my 100 milers. 5800ft on Thursday, 4300 last year...


----------



## nickyboy (10 Mar 2019)

StuAff said:


> I did the hillier route last time- yes, there are some nasty climbs, but in overall climbing I usually have considerably more on my 100 milers. 5800ft on Thursday, 4300 last year...


I think it's fair to describe it thus...

Miles 0-30, flat
Miles 30-40 rolling (Delamere forest etc)
Miles 40-60 flat
Miles 60-75 hilly if you do the hilly route, flat otherwise
Miles 75-100 flat with one climb into Llandudno

If you do the flat route, it really is a flat ride


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> If you do the flat route, it really is a flat ride


Well, apart from those nasty little ramps on the cycle path round Colwyn Bay. I ended up walking some of those!


----------



## Domus (10 Mar 2019)

When I said get to the start I meant finding my way there. Every time I ride to Chorlton Water Park the roads through the city centre have changed. Last time a diverted route had a diversion.


----------



## nickyboy (11 Mar 2019)

Domus said:


> When I said get to the start I meant finding my way there. Every time I ride to Chorlton Water Park the roads through the city centre have changed. Last time a diverted route had a diversion.


We have an official pickup point in Altrincham (well Broadheath to be precise) if that would suit you better. Just need to be mindful of total miles if you're targeting a century ride. Usually a few start from.there


----------



## Domus (11 Mar 2019)

Piccadilly will be fine.


----------



## bigjim (12 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I laugh at what some of you guys call 'hills'


You wouldn't be saying that when you are rolling up it at the end of a 100 mile ride on a Sunday Evening. It's not a hard hill but one of those that is not pleasant. All the club dislike it. Anyway it's not a contest on who is the better hill climber.


----------



## I like Skol (12 Mar 2019)

bigjim said:


> Anyway it's not a contest on who is the better hill climber.


I'm no great hill climber, but have grown up with the Pennines on my doorstep. Faced with the alternative, which is to turn the other way and ride into Manchester, I have mostly pointed my bicycle at the hills and got on with it. You do get used to them and they stop registering after a couple of times.


----------



## bigjim (12 Mar 2019)

As I ride out towards Bury and beyond on almost every ride. Up into the Lancashire hills/Yorkshire Dales/Ribble valley, etc I am always climbing. I never get used to them. At almost 15 stone, 6'2", therefore on an XL heavy bike, I'll never be an easy climber.


----------



## Domus (12 Mar 2019)

I think it was Greg Lemond who said about climbing, "It never gets easier, you just get faster"

He's a liar.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2019)

bigjim said:


> At almost 15 stone, 6'2", therefore on an XL heavy bike, I'll never be an easy climber.


At 13 stone, 6' 2", on an XL lightweight bike though, you could be a lot better... 

I'm 6' 1", and was 17+ stone. It is a hell of a lot easier going up these Pennine climbs now at 13-and-a-bit stone!


----------



## bigjim (12 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> At 13 stone, 6' 2", on an XL lightweight bike though, you could be a lot better...
> 
> I'm 6' 1", and was 17+ stone. It is a hell of a lot easier going up these Pennine climbs now at 13-and-a-bit stone!


True, but not possible for me. I'm not fat, not overweight. I carry a lot of chest/arm muscle plus big legs and of course a bit of belly fat. Fighting genetics won't work for me and my wife says the Froome look would lead to divorce. I'm happy enough with my size. I'm pretty fast downhill and on the flats though.
Cycling is not all of me. I spend as much time in the gym or in this weather swimming.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Mar 2019)

bigjim said:


> True, but not possible for me. I'm not fat, not overweight. I carry a lot of chest/arm muscle plus big legs and of course a bit of belly fat. Fighting genetics won't work for me and my wife says the Froome look would lead to divorce. I'm happy enough with my size. I'm pretty fast downhill and on the flats though.
> Cycling is not all of me. I spend as much time in the gym or in this weather swimming.


Ah, yes - I _don't_ have a lot of muscle. I _could _get down to a Froome-like size (I weighed 10 stone 10 lbs when I was 30) but it wasn't a good look even then when I still had youthful skin. Now I would look incredibly haggard at that weight, with bloodhound-sized jowls!


----------



## bigjim (12 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, yes - I _don't_ have a lot of muscle. I _could _get down to a Froome-like size (I weighed 10 stone 10 lbs when I was 30) but it wasn't a good look even then when I still had youthful skin. Now I would look incredibly haggard at that weight, with bloodhound-sized jowls!


I weighed 13.5 stone in my 30s and I was addicted to running including marathons so that was, I guess, as low as my body would go and stay healthy. No chest in those days and skinny arms.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Mar 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Are there any challenges this year, following on from the original sausage and hill climbing challenges


For the Stravatastic amongst us there is the hill climb out of Flint. Otherwise it's the usual challenge of keeping up with @theclaud in the pub on Saturday night


----------



## theclaud (15 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> For the Stravatastic amongst us there is the hill climb out of Flint. Otherwise it's the usual challenge of keeping up with @theclaud in the pub on Saturday night


----------



## si_c (15 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> For the Stravatastic amongst us there is the hill climb out of Flint. Otherwise it's the usual challenge of keeping up with @theclaud in the pub on Saturday night


I'll have a good run up the hill, but I'm not riding home pissed like last year.


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Mar 2019)

Ok, wondering whether or not to get an earlier train at full price with zero stops from L.Junction or the 15.40 ish discounted, question is what to do for 4 hours in Llandudno if it is tipping down & carting a bicycle around ?
Worth the extra to get out of dodge early ?


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Mar 2019)

SteCenturion said:


> Ok, wondering whether or not to get an earlier train at full price with zero stops from L.Junction or the 15.40 ish discounted, question is what to do for 4 hours in Llandudno if it is tipping down & carting a bicycle around ?
> Worth the extra to get out of dodge early ?
> Collect call for the Fontain of knowledge @nickyboy ?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2019)

Are you talking about Sunday?


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2019)

From previous attempts we usually end up chasing to catch the chip shop before closing time. You need to pick a train departing at around 11.30pm......


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2019)

Slight change of plan for me ...

I like to get a nice ride in on my singlespeed bike but Llandudno is a long way from here and I am pretty skint so the amount of time spent on trains and the rail fares are issues. (Not doing the pub at the end takes away some of the appeal too, as does doing battle with the drunken hordes in Manchester on my way home at 22:30! )

I have discovered that I can get a return ticket from Littleborough to Wigan for less than £5. So, my new cunning plan is to cycle to Littleborough to catch the outbound Wigan train, get off early at Manchester Victoria, then ride across to meet you at Manchester Piccadilly as usual. I'll come with you to Eureka but after the stop there I will turn and ride to Wigan, catch my train back to Littleborough, and then ride home from there.

I'll get home much earlier, save quite a bit of cash, and still get my 161 km/100 miles in. And see you all, of course!


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Slight change of plan for me ...
> 
> I like to get a nice ride in on my singlespeed bike but Llandudno is a long way from here and I am pretty skint so the amount of time spent on trains and the rail fares are issues. (Not doing the pub at the end takes away some of the appeal too, as does doing battle with the drunken hordes in Manchester on my way home at 22:30! )
> 
> ...


As always I'm uber-relaxed about folk who just want to do bits of the ride. Whatever suits everyone really


----------



## Freds Dad (26 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Slight change of plan for me ...
> 
> I like to get a nice ride in on my singlespeed bike but Llandudno is a long way from here and I am pretty skint so the amount of time spent on trains and the rail fares are issues. (Not doing the pub at the end takes away some of the appeal too, as does doing battle with the drunken hordes in Manchester on my way home at 22:30! )
> 
> ...



Do they have barriers at Victoria that stop you getting off early?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> From previous attempts we usually end up chasing to catch the chip shop before closing time. You need to pick a train departing at around 11.30pm......


I think @SteCenturion is referring to Sunday.
There isn't much to do on a wet Sunday morning in Llandudno after breakfast. If you can stretch to an earlier ticket I would
Best option of all is the flexible off peak which is good for any Sunday train. That way if it's hosing down you can leave early. If it's nice you can have a bit of a ride around; some of the scenery is lovely


----------



## ColinJ (26 Mar 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> Do they have barriers at Victoria that stop you getting off early?


They do have barriers but it would be odd for them to stop me leaving at Manchester because a ticket to Manchester is cheaper. It is cheaper though to get the return to Wigan than 2 different singles.


----------



## SteCenturion (26 Mar 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Are you talking about Sunday?


I was referring to Sunday yes.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Mar 2019)

SteCenturion said:


> I was referring to Sunday yes.


You are getting confused now, wait until last orders on the saturday night. Do you know where you are sleeping?


----------



## si_c (26 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> You are getting confused now, wait until last orders on the saturday night. Do you know where you are sleeping?


I think he's riding back with me right?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Mar 2019)

I like Skol said:


> You are getting confused now, wait until last orders on the saturday night. Do you know where you are sleeping?


It's you that's confusing everybody!

Look back in the thread, @SteCenturion has booked accomodation Saturday night in Llandudno. The only issue is whether he buys the £19 Advance ticket (first one available about 3.30pm Sunday) or splashes out on the Anytime ticket which is almost twice the price but, as the name suggests, allows you on any train on the Sunday


----------



## Freds Dad (3 Apr 2019)

Unfortunately I am going to have to withdraw from the ride. Apart from my knee not fully recovering after surgery I was admitted to hospital a few days ago with internal bleeding and needed a blood transfusion.

I had booked a ticket from Llandudno to Crewe on the day before the ride as my plan was to drive over on Friday afternoon, leave the car there and then use the car as a way of getting home after the ride. If anyone can use the ticket and its 1st class please contact me. I don't want paying for it but if you would like to make a donation to a charity of your choice it would be appreciated.

Have a good ride everyone and hopefully I will catch some you on another forum ride,


----------



## nickyboy (3 Apr 2019)

Freds Dad said:


> Unfortunately I am going to have to withdraw from the ride. Apart from my knee not fully recovering after surgery I was admitted to hospital a few days ago with internal bleeding and needed a blood transfusion.
> 
> I had booked a ticket from Llandudno to Crewe on the day before the ride as my plan was to drive over on Friday afternoon, leave the car there and then use the car as a way of getting home after the ride. If anyone can use the ticket and its 1st class please contact me. I don't want paying for it but if you would like to make a donation to a charity of your choice it would be appreciated.
> 
> Have a good ride everyone and hopefully I will catch some you on another forum ride,



Sorry to hear you can't make it @Freds Dad 

Hopefully see you on the same ride next year


----------



## straas (9 Apr 2019)

Hi nick,

I can't make the date, but am planning on shamelessly stealing the route for next friday - have the off road sections been tested? Mainly the canal section north of chester and the bit between ruddlan and rhyll

Might do a victory lap of the orme if I've got any energy left

Cheers


----------



## nickyboy (9 Apr 2019)

straas said:


> Hi nick,
> 
> I can't make the date, but am planning on shamelessly stealing the route for next friday - have the off road sections been tested? Mainly the canal section north of chester and the bit between ruddlan and rhyll
> 
> ...


I'm planning on testing this Saturday.


----------



## straas (10 Apr 2019)

Nice, I've included a slight diversion up kelsterton lane at connah's quay to avoid chester road. I can't remember if this was the route in a previous version of the ride or if I just went the wrong way once (as is pretty usual)


----------



## si_c (10 Apr 2019)

straas said:


> Nice, I've included a slight diversion up kelsterton lane at connah's quay to avoid chester road. I can't remember if this was the route in a previous version of the ride or if I just went the wrong way once (as is pretty usual)


I think this was the route the first couple of years. It's a nice diversion, I quite like kelsterton lane, there's a couple of leg burners along it.


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm planning on testing this Saturday.



The bit between Rhuddlan and Rhyl is paved - we passed it on Sunday on the way to Gwydir. (it's near the KFC on the St Asaph roundabout) 

Are you stopping off at 'that bar' you were so keen to get to Saturday ?


----------



## nickyboy (10 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> The bit between Rhuddlan and Rhyl is paved - we passed it on Sunday on the way to Gwydir. (it's near the KFC on the St Asaph roundabout)
> 
> Are you stopping off at 'that bar' you were so keen to get to Saturday ?


I will be stopping at Bikehub Rhyl for a cuppa. I presume that's what you're referring to


----------



## fossyant (10 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I will be stopping at Bikehub Rhyl for a cuppa. I presume that's what you're referring to



What goes on Tour !


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2019)

Full route recce tomorrow as we have a nice easterly breeze. There are a couple of little tweaks early on which should be fine. I just need to check out that canal towpath section near Chester although it looks metalled from Google maps. Also need to do the revised hilly route from Flint to Bike Hub Rhyl as much of that is new. Looks fine on Google maps but you never know

Will let folk know and then firm up the route files after that


----------



## si_c (12 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I just need to check out that canal towpath section near Chester although it looks metalled from Google maps. Also need to do the revised hilly route from Flint to Bike Hub Rhyl as much of that is new. Looks fine on Google maps but you never know



Not sure that it is to be honest, it's very narrow as well. An alternative route would be to go through Croughton village where you would go onto the canal and then follow up to Chorlton and then drop onto the existing route - it's a little bit gravelly and the road surface is less than perfect, but it's solid country lanes and little traffic - albeit a bit more zig zaggy in terms of route.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2019)

si_c said:


> Not sure that it is to be honest, it's very narrow as well. An alternative route would be to go through Croughton village where you would go onto the canal and then follow up to Chorlton and then drop onto the existing route - it's a little bit gravelly and the road surface is less than perfect, but it's solid country lanes and little traffic - albeit a bit more zig zaggy in terms of route.


As I posted previously, I intend to ride to Eureka with everyone else, but then turn back after the cafe stop there.

I had intended to ride to Wigan and catch the train home from there but changed my mind, not really fancying the route around Ellesmere Port and Warrington.

I am now going to ride back to Dunham, take the Bridgewater canal towpath to Walkden, and catch the train nearer to Manchester. I had already decided that I wouldn't bother with the canal towpath back near Chester. I plotted an alternative route from Backford through Caughall Manor and Picton Gorse to Mickle Trafford.

I'll pretty much follow the outward journey on the way back, but have put a couple of small diversions in for variety. For example, bypassing Weaverham and Northwich by crossing the Weaver at Acton Bridge.

If anybody else fancies taking part in the first half of the ride, but for one reason or another would prefer to finish in Manchester rather than Llandudno, you'd be welcome to join me for the ride back.


----------



## Katherine (12 Apr 2019)

I left the group at Weaverham once and came back via Dunham. I'll have a look at the route I took.


----------



## Domus (12 Apr 2019)

I must admit the idea of a late train back home does not really appeal so a turn around at the lunch stop seems a good idea. As I am hoping to do the Friday night ride the weekend before it may be prudent to be home at a reasonable hour. Will give it some thought.


----------



## nickyboy (12 Apr 2019)

si_c said:


> Not sure that it is to be honest, it's very narrow as well. An alternative route would be to go through Croughton village where you would go onto the canal and then follow up to Chorlton and then drop onto the existing route - it's a little bit gravelly and the road surface is less than perfect, but it's solid country lanes and little traffic - albeit a bit more zig zaggy in terms of route.


This is what it looks like on Google maps

If a participant is going to fall in the canal off that they deserve everything that's coming to them


----------



## I like Skol (12 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> This is what it looks like on Google maps
> 
> If a participant is going to fall in the canal off that they deserve everything that's coming to them
> 
> View attachment 462047


I'll wear my Speedos then.....


----------



## Freds Dad (12 Apr 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I'll wear my Speedos then.....



Make sure the first letter hasn't fallen off.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Apr 2019)

Full recce done. The route is even better than before!!!!

The towpath section is fine. A bit bumpy but metalled and fairly wide. The bit immediately after has a few of those spring loaded gates which are a nuisance but overall much nicer than the dual carriageway past blue planet which we will miss all together.

The revised hilly route to Rhyl is very nice with very quiet lanes on the tops. There is a steep descent but I will flag that up before the ride. You get spectacular views of a medieval castle in Ruddlan and then a cyclepath that runs alongside the River Clwyd down to Bike Hub Rhyl (missing out Rhyl for the rhylmoaners)


----------



## Tony OKeefe (19 Apr 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So who's up for an all day 100 mile ride to the seaside?
> 
> Now into it's 5th year.....
> 
> ...





nickyboy said:


> So who's up for an all day 100 mile ride to the seaside?
> 
> Now into it's 5th year.....
> 
> ...


Hi Nicky.
Tom and myself will join again this year - Brian is unlikely. We will meet at Dulux as usual. Booked accommodation in Llandudno, train back to Manchester Sunday


----------



## straas (19 Apr 2019)

Just rode the route today, a few notes:

Eureka doesn't take card :-(

The canal is a bit shoot but doesn't last long and avoids some crap toads

There are some amazing new lanes thrown in this one, quiet smooth and winding

Nick isn't messing about when he says it's a steep descent. Ignore the advice and you're likely to crash.

Rhyl is shoot isn't it?

A victory lap of the orme is unnecessary.

Cheers for the route nick.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Apr 2019)

straas said:


> The canal is a bit shoot but doesn't last long and avoids some crap toads.



Yes, I think crap toads should be avoided. In fact, I even avoid good quality toads - they squeak a lot when you hit them, and they are slippery. And as for toad crap ...


----------



## Lee_M (19 Apr 2019)

Not sure if this has been mentioned but the owners of eureka are selling up so opening times have been a bit vague recently


----------



## fossyant (19 Apr 2019)

I rode the cycle lane from Rhudlan to Rhyl yesterday, and its very pleasant. 

Tail winds to Llandudno at present...


----------



## nickyboy (19 Apr 2019)

straas said:


> Just rode the route today, a few notes:
> 
> Eureka doesn't take card :-(
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it. I think it's an improvement on previous routes

Did you ride around the Rhyl Marine Lake? I didn't do it as we were short on time


----------



## ColinJ (20 Apr 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, I think crap toads should be avoided. In fact, I even avoid good quality toads - they squeak a lot when you hit them, and they are slippery. And as for toad crap ...


About an hour after I posted that I was riding up a hill, went round a corner, and spotted a frogs/toads crossing sign! I thought about taking a picture of it but the gradient was 15+% and I didn't fancy trying to get started again on that evil slope.


----------



## straas (20 Apr 2019)

I rode the other way round it, but the surface is good, wide and pretty smooth tarmac.

The path beforehand was nice, just a shame about those spring gates, though they'll be better with a group as one can hold it for all. 

There's a particularly nasty one where the gate is just before a steep incline, I had to walk up as I was in the wrong gear to get clipped back in.

I would say if anyone's got the energy at the end the ride round the orme is really scenic, and all one way so there's a great downhill section.

Oh also - the bridge over the Dee near Chester, it looks like you can avoid the A frame gate and go straight on, but there's a drop of 100-200mm so I wouldn't suggest it.

I didn't see any toad signs, but there's a duck crossing sign along the way!


----------



## si_c (20 Apr 2019)

straas said:


> Oh also - the bridge over the Dee near Chester, it looks like you can avoid the A frame gate and go straight on, but there's a drop of 100-200mm so I wouldn't suggest it.



Plenty fine that little drop, done it dozens of times.


----------



## Domus (23 Apr 2019)

Now committed ( I should be ) booked train home from Llandudno 19.42, will this mean eating chips on the train?


----------



## nickyboy (23 Apr 2019)

Domus said:


> Now committed ( I should be ) booked train home from Llandudno 19.42, will this mean eating chips on the train?


Really depends on the weather and how long you choose to stay at Eureka Cafe having lunch. Should be ok but play it by ear. If it's a bit of a breezy headwind you should probably not hang around too long at the café

Also, regarding booking bike spaces on the train here is my advice having done this ride for several years:

1) There are two bookable bike spaces on each train. If one is available, book it

2) If the bike spaces have already been booked don't sweat it. I've seen the train rammed with bikes and so long as you're not obstructing the aisles then you're fine. For example, on the recce a couple of weeks ago we just turned up with bikes and got on. I think there were six bikes in total in the "bike space" designed for two bikes


----------



## SteCenturion (25 Apr 2019)

It will come as no surprise that I am a late retiree from @nickyboy epic Welsh soiree !

I had fully intended on joining in this time however, an unexpectedly astronomical electricity bill has just landed that in all reality I can't afford to pay £898 !!!! *yes, you read correctly*.

I am on all electricity in a 2 bed apartment & only myself there, apart from when Junior stays over 2 nights a week + other days she comes for tea etc.
I have suspected their is something wrong with how my boiler/heating system is set up & this confirms it.

Anyhow, with the room £80, train £35 ish & beer tokens + diesel, I reckon that would be approaching £150 I now can't afford.

After all the hoo-ha of deliberating which train to book too. Ah, well, better luck next year.


----------



## Prometheus (25 Apr 2019)

For all you that like your comfort
on this adventure there is a cafe at
Delamere railway St, and a mile+
on at the Forest centre, “Bacon baguettes”
and of course at Connans Quay

PS just extended the route around The Great Orme


----------



## Littgull (25 Apr 2019)

SteCenturion said:


> It will come as no surprise that I am a late retiree from @nickyboy epic Welsh soiree !
> 
> I had fully intended on joining in this time however, an unexpectedly astronomical electricity bill has just landed that in all reality I can't afford to pay £898 !!!! *yes, you read correctly*.
> 
> ...


 
Hi @SteCenturion
Crikey, that is one hell of an electricity bill for a 2 bedroom apartment. Even by today's rip-off prices!
Have you queried it with your Supplier? There can be a number of reasons for a much higher than usual electricity bill? The meter reader could have misread it (easy to do even if it is a simple digital dial). If the meter has recently been changed the removed reading on the meter that was exchanged could have been entered in wrongly by the meter fixer. How does your usage compare with the corresponding period last year? Have you checked all these possibilities? Mistakes happen quite a lot.
You do have the right to ask for the meter to be checked for accuracy. That process begins (on request) by a representative calling and carrying out a standard load test on the meter in situ.

My advice is to follow up on this before paying the bill and phone the Supplier to express your concern. Their administrative staff are trained to talk you through the process and identify any obvious billing errors or reasons for excessive usage.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Domus (27 Apr 2019)

A few people are joining at Eureka, what time do you expect to arrive and depart?


----------



## nickyboy (27 Apr 2019)

Domus said:


> A few people are joining at Eureka, what time do you expect to arrive and depart?


Depends mainly on the weather on the day. Tends to be about 1pm arrival. Depart is entirely down to individuals. By that I mean if people want to press on the can, if they want to hang around and take it easy they can do that too


----------



## Domus (27 Apr 2019)

Thanks for that.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2019)

So we are a couple of weeks away from the ride so some housekeeping...

The ride is a social ride and anyone taking part agrees that they do so at their own risk. The organiser can in no way be held liable for any incidents that may occur during the ride. 

I will PM each person who has expressed interest in the ride to (a) get confirmation that they are coming (b) that they agree with the above

Having said that, I have ridden the whole route and I should let all participants know of any particular areas where I think more caution should be exercised. 






This is just after Hardy Farm where we cross the Mersey. You can take the steep, cobbled ramp off the bridge or the more gentle one to the side. Up to you





This is the entrance to the new canal stretch near Chester. We go down that path and then double back under the bridge. Go too fast down there and you will end up in the canal






This is the new descent to Rhyl. There are about 200m of steep, twisting descent near a place called "Bwlch Farm". You need to take it steady down there. Go too fast, particularly if it's wet, and you may have problems

That's about it. Usual stuff about crossing Manchester tram tracks reasonably perpendicular of course.


----------



## KneesUp (29 Apr 2019)

Littgull said:


> Hi @SteCenturion
> Crikey, that is one hell of an electricity bill for a 2 bedroom apartment. Even by today's rip-off prices!
> Have you queried it with your Supplier? There can be a number of reasons for a much higher than usual electricity bill? The meter reader could have misread it (easy to do even if it is a simple digital dial). If the meter has recently been changed the removed reading on the meter that was exchanged could have been entered in wrongly by the meter fixer. How does your usage compare with the corresponding period last year? Have you checked all these possibilities? Mistakes happen quite a lot.
> You do have the right to ask for the meter to be checked for accuracy. That process begins (on request) by a representative calling and carrying out a standard load test on the meter in situ.
> ...


Exactly this. Something is wrong here. Assuming that's come out of the blue I'd suggest:

a) they've been estimating very badly for some time
b) the meter is broken
c) somehow all the other flats have been connected to your meter
c) all the other flats are connected to your boiler

Query it. I've had a massive bill in the past because the estimates were hopeless (somehow they estimated I should be paying less than the standing charger, which obviously is impossible) I paid it off but got a good chunk of it back in compensation.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Apr 2019)

One other that I forgot to mention...

When you come off the canal section you're faced with a 200m stretch of busy dual carriageway.





That's the canal exit on the left. However, there is a cyclepath that starts just after the bridge so don't go on the road at all. Just before the brow of the hill we go off left onto a little lane and all is good again


----------



## Soltydog (5 May 2019)

Finally got my work roster for end of this month & i'm off, but unfortunately I've double booked myself on the Saturday  So I'll be unable to join this ride this year, but will keep my eye out for it next year & I'll make a note in my diary once the date is out to avoid a repeat  Have a great ride all


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2019)

Although there is a little while to go, the weather forecast can be officially described as "encouraging"





Anything like that and you'll be able to freewheel from Rhyl to Llandudno


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

Now for the stupid question...I've got a garmin,could anybody tell me how to put the route on it ? Do I download it to a computer first ? 
Be patient with me !


----------



## nickyboy (6 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Now for the stupid question...I've got a garmin,could anybody tell me how to put the route on it ? Do I download it to a computer first ?
> Be patient with me !



1. Using your computer, click on the www.ridewithgps.com link in Post #1 (choose either the hilly or flat version)
2. That will open up the routefile in the website. Click on "download" and choose what format you want (it is usually .tcx)
3. Download the routefile to your computer
4. Attach your Garmin to your computer
5. Go and find the file you have downloaded to your computer. Click on it and select "copy"
6. Go to the "Garmin" drive on your computer, find the directory called "New Files". Click and then select "paste"

Job done. When you arrive at Piccadilly, select the route on your Garmin. It may say "do you want to navigate to the start" .... Select "no"


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

Thanks !


----------



## Kestevan (6 May 2019)

Make sure you turn off the auto navigate/recalculate route option on the garmin... It can cause some "odd" results if you slightly miss a control point


----------



## Adam4868 (6 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Make sure you turn off the auto navigate/recalculate route option on the garmin... It can cause some "odd" results if you slightly miss a control point


One thing at once,I'll probably get it on there by say mid afternoon Wednesday !
Thanks I'll give it a go


----------



## Freds Dad (6 May 2019)

Have a great ride everyone. Sorry I can't be with you but my dodgy knee along with a second blood transfusion last week means that cycling is currently a no go.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 May 2019)

Its getting close now and i am starting to get giddy with excitement (slight exaggeration), i got the bike out last week and it does work so no worries there, not sure if its the riding or eating all day i am most looking forward to, either way both will be extensive , so bring it on.
I've actually put the route in my oh so reliable Garmin this time as the new route deters the art of winging it.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So we are a couple of weeks away from the ride so some housekeeping...
> 
> The ride is a social ride and anyone taking part agrees that they do so at their own risk. The organiser can in no way be held liable for any incidents that may occur during the ride.
> 
> I will PM each person who has expressed interest in the ride to (a) get confirmation that they are coming (b) that they agree with the above


Just a reminder, Nick. While I'm at it, I might as well just say, yes and yes.


----------



## StuAff (7 May 2019)

While I think of it....Friday night drinks & food, anyone? (Let's not bother with Bundobust.....).


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2019)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Its getting close now and i am starting to get giddy with excitement (slight exaggeration), i got the bike out last week and it does work so no worries there, not sure if its the riding or eating all day i am most looking forward to, either way both will be extensive , so bring it on.
> I've actually put the route in my oh so reliable Garmin this time as the new route deters the art of winging it.


If you are going in by train we will probably be catching the same one - 06:55 Todmorden, 07:02 Littleborough, 07:25 Manchester Victoria?


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> While I think of it....Friday night drinks & food, anyone? (Let's not bother with Bundobust.....).


Yes if we can get a few folk out. I'll sort somewhere decent that isn't far from the station. Leave it with me


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Just a reminder, Nick. While I'm at it, I might as well just say, yes and yes.


No reminder necessary. I will leave it until weekend to PM everyone on the "expressions of interest"

Whilst I don't want to be an arse about these things, if someone doesn't confirm that they are ok with it being "a social ride and everyone is responsible for their own safety" then they can't participate. I have precious few requirements for the ride but that's one of them


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2019)

Wind situation still looking promising at the moment


----------



## Kestevan (8 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Wind situation still looking promising at the moment


Lay off the sprouts and all will be well.


----------



## Kestevan (8 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Yes if we can get a few folk out. I'll sort somewhere decent that isn't far from the station. Leave it with me


Might be up for a swift half if its reasonably early. Depends on what time I hit Manchester on my ride back from Llandudno after dropping off the car.


----------



## nickyboy (8 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Might be up for a swift half if its reasonably early. Depends on what time I hit Manchester on my ride back from Llandudno after dropping off the car.



My money's on you bailing by about Chester and training it back to Manchester if the wind forecast is anything like right


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Wind situation still looking promising at the moment



Pffft, the wind direction changes a good 180 degrees as the tide changes. Don't speak too soon..


----------



## Kestevan (8 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> My money's on you bailing by about Chester and training it back to Manchester if the wind forecast is anything like right


Ive just checked the price of a train ticket between Chester and Manchester... It would have to be blowing a chuffing gale to make any self respecting Yorkshireman spend that much...


----------



## StuAff (8 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Ive just checked the price of a train ticket between Chester and Manchester... It would have to be blowing a chuffing gale to make any self respecting Yorkshireman spend that much...


What about you, though.....?


----------



## Kestevan (8 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> What about you, though.....?


Yeah first sniff of a headwind and I'll happily abandon all my macho bullshit and pay for a ride home..


----------



## nickyboy (9 May 2019)

If you look at post#1 it gives you a "live" review of who has confirmed they're riding, who isn't coming and who hasn't replied yet


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2019)

Proposed location for Friday evening beers, eats...

seven bro7hers beer house

https://www.sevenbro7hers.com/our-beerhouse/#ourbeers

Nice place, about 10-15 minutes walk from Piccadilly station. Good food, nice beers. Not up it's own arse unlike a lot of Northern Quarter establishments. Does a "burger and a beer" special for £10

All welcome, whether you're doing the ride or not


----------



## BRounsley (10 May 2019)

Tony OKeefe said:


> Hi Nicky.
> Tom and myself will join again this year - Brian is unlikely. We will meet at Dulux as usual. Booked accommodation in Llandudno, train back to Manchester Sunday



Yo Nick…sorry for the slow reply just seeing what my workable options where. Unfortunately I can’t make the full ride. So I’m planning to meet at Altrincham go as far as Weaverham then return home.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2019)

If anybody coming on the ride would like a free case for their iPhone X, the first person to ask gets it. Let me know below and I will bring it with me on Saturday... 

(Don't be a cheapskate and grab it to sell on! It is for _your _use (or that of someone close to you).)


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2019)

Early weather forecasts looking good....


----------



## StuAff (12 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Proposed location for Friday evening beers, eats...
> 
> seven bro7hers beer house
> 
> ...


Do they stock anything non-alcoholic? Nothing listed on their website.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Early weather forecasts looking good....


_Suspiciously _good - the Met Office reckon that Chester will average 10 degrees C above what they think it will be here. It is less than 50 miles away.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2019)

Scrub that - it was Chester, USA!


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Do they stock anything non-alcoholic? Nothing listed on their website.


Yes, all the usual soft drinks that you would imagine


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Yes, all the usual soft drinks that you would imagine


Just told Mrs Skol that I am likely to be in Manchester with you lot on Friday evening and she complained that 'Your ride isn't until Saturday!'

I explained that we have some important details that need to be finalised before we set off...… 



EDIT: What time Nick?


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Just told Mrs Skol that I am likely to be in Manchester with you lot on Friday evening and she complained that 'Your ride isn't until Saturday!'
> 
> I explained that we have some important details that need to be finalised before we set off...…
> 
> ...


I guess it depends somewhat on when those from far flung lands plan to arrive @StuAff @theclaud 

7.30pm ??

I was in that bar on Saturday and it was packed so hope we can find a table


----------



## StuAff (13 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I guess it depends somewhat on when those from far flung lands plan to arrive @StuAff @theclaud
> 
> 7.30pm ??
> 
> I was in that bar on Saturday and it was packed so hope we can find a table


I'm booked on the same service as last year (departs Euston 1420, arrives 1627), and in the same hotel, so no problems for me.


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2019)

The following have "expressed interest" in the ride but haven't replied to the PM I sent out last week. 

Please note, you can't just turn up for the ride. I need a reply to the PM

@Slow But Determined 
@Alan7 
@Jehughes7 
@Moodyman 
@Tony OKeefe


----------



## theclaud (13 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I guess it depends somewhat on when those from far flung lands plan to arrive @StuAff @theclaud
> 
> 7.30pm ??
> 
> I was in that bar on Saturday and it was packed so hope we can find a table


Don't wait for me for dinner - I'm working Friday so won't arrive til after 9, when I will be Ready for a Beer. Do you know what time they stop serving food?


----------



## GuyBoden (13 May 2019)

I might be tempted to ride to the Eureka Cafe on Saturday, then back along Frodsham Marshes. It's not a long ride from Warrington, I rode it a few weeks ago.


----------



## nickyboy (13 May 2019)

Can someone run the Glympse app again this year? @si_c ?

I'm conscious of the fact that, at the moment, the forecast is for a nice tailwind so our usual timings may be a bit off for people meeting us part way along the route


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> 7.30pm ??
> 
> I was in that bar on Saturday and it was packed so hope we can find a table


7.00-7.30 sounds suitable for me. Can't have a late night because I am sure to be awake too early on Saturday morning with all the excitement.... 

Jnr won't be doing the ride now 

He just isn't physically ready, as a result of not being mentally prepared. His head and heart weren't in it so he didn't do the minimum training rides I wanted from him just to make sure he had a basic ability level, kept making excuses and saying perhaps do it next year. Shame, as I really wanted him to do this, it would be a hell of an achievement for a 13yr old. Just couldn't risk bringing him out knowing there was a chance he would struggle badly. He's just a child and I couldn't force him to do it. I did explain it won't be magically easier next time, he still has to want to do it and make the small effort it would take.


----------



## si_c (13 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Can someone run the Glympse app again this year? @si_c ?
> 
> I'm conscious of the fact that, at the moment, the forecast is for a nice tailwind so our usual timings may be a bit off for people meeting us part way along the route



I'm probably going to be running something along those lines for Mrs C as she likes to know where I am. I've been using Garmin LiveTrack - so I will probably create a link and use that instead of Glympse as it means I don't have to run GPS on my phone which is better for battery life.


----------



## Moodyman (13 May 2019)

Hello Nick,

Sorry for not responding to PM. I've been monitoring the thread and wanted to see how I felt at the start of the week before committing.

I got back from a foreign trip a week ago and came down with a bug. Think I'm over the worst of it now.

Train tickets bought.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (13 May 2019)




----------



## Slow But Determined (13 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> The following have "expressed interest" in the ride but haven't replied to the PM I sent out last week.
> 
> Please note, you can't just turn up for the ride. I need a reply to the PM
> 
> ...



In Portugal @nickyboy so won't be there unfortunately.


----------



## gavroche (13 May 2019)

Just a quick question from me: can I assume that some of you will start arriving at the Bike Hut in Rhyl at about 4pm? I don't want to get there too early.


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

gavroche said:


> Just a quick question from me: can I assume that some of you will start arriving at the Bike Hut in Rhyl at about 4pm? I don't want to get there too early.


In the past we have got to Bike Hub about 4.30. However the wind direction looks very favourable this time (fingers crossed) so I think your estimate of 4.00 sounds about right

@si_c is operating a Garmin-based tracking system on the day, maybe he can advise how you could follow our progress?


----------



## Katherine (14 May 2019)

Am I too late to ask if I can join you for the first part of your ride again, and leave you all at Weaverham? 

-(I was only just able to to confirm that I wasn't needed elsewhere.)


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

Katherine said:


> Am I too late to ask if I can join you for the first part of your ride again, and leave you all at Weaverham?
> 
> -(I was only just able to to confirm that I wasn't needed elsewhere.)


You're very welcome @Katherine . 0800 Piccadilly as usual


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

So based on replies we have 22 participants (including me and my mate Wayne) of which 14 will be doing the full ride. I think 10 stopping over in Llandudno plus Mrs N plus junior

Is Tapps ok for Saturday evening in Llandudno? It's where we went last year and seemed ok to me

TAPPS Micropub

35 Madoc St, Llandudno LL30 2TL
01492 870956 https://g.co/kgs/5d5MCk


----------



## StuAff (14 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So based on replies we have 22 participants (including me and my mate Wayne) of which 14 will be doing the full ride. I think 10 stopping over in Llandudno plus Mrs N plus junior
> 
> Is Tapps ok for Saturday evening in Llandudno? It's where we went last year and seemed ok to me
> 
> ...


Would note for anyone who doesn't get to Fish Tram Chips in time that Tapps doesn't do food. The Albert over the road does excellent nosh though.


----------



## fossyant (14 May 2019)

I was in The Albert a couple of weeks ago !!

Don't drink too much on Friday - we know how messy it got on the MTB weekend (skolly !)


----------



## si_c (14 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> I was in The Albert a couple of weeks ago !!
> 
> Don't drink too much on Friday - we know how messy it got on the MTB weekend (skolly !)


Skolly doesn't strike me as the sort of person to make such an alcohol related mistake again so soon...


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

For anyone wanting a bag taking to Llandudno, Mrs N and I will be in the pick up/drop off area of Piccadilly Station from about 0730

Limited to 20 minutes so she will leave at about 0750, if you're later than that I'm afraid you're carrying your own bag






If you don't know this area, in the main concourse of the station there are signs for Taxis. Follow those down the escalators and you will exit the station via that glass frontage you can see in the screenshot. 

We will have the bags with us for returning to you at Fish Tram Chips


----------



## si_c (14 May 2019)

Just checking my tickets to see what time I arrive as I might take a bag with a jacket or something in it. Arriving 07.41 at Piccadilly Station on Sat 11th May.

Doh! Time to book a new ticket :/


----------



## nickyboy (14 May 2019)

si_c said:


> Just checking my tickets to see what time I arrive as I might take a bag with a jacket or something in it. Arriving 07.41 at Piccadilly Station on Sat 11th May.
> 
> Doh! Time to book a new ticket :/


You've enough time providing your trains on time. When you exit the platform it's about two minutes walk to the drop off area


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> You've enough time providing your trains on time. When you exit the platform it's about two minutes walk to the drop off area


Enough time maybe, but getting there a week early to make sure be gets his bag in the shuttle bus is a little excessive.....


----------



## Domus (14 May 2019)

I assume that is where we all gather?
Be nice to annoy the Taxi drivers.


----------



## si_c (14 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Enough time maybe, but getting there a week early to make sure be gets his bag in the shuttle bus is a little excessive.....


I always have problems with trains... usually my own doing admittedly.


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2019)

Domus said:


> I assume that is where we all gather?
> Be nice to annoy the Taxi drivers.


No. Meet upstairs outside the front entrance. The start point is shown on the route map in post #1


----------



## theclaud (14 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> So based on replies we have 22 participants (including me and my mate Wayne) of which 14 will be doing the full ride. I think 10 stopping over in Llandudno plus Mrs N plus junior
> 
> *Is Tapps ok for Saturday evening in Llandudno?* It's where we went last year and seemed ok to me
> 
> ...



What's not to like?


----------



## KneesUp (14 May 2019)

Looking forward to reading the ride reports on this - looks like the weather gods will be kind. I'm sure one year I will be able to sort out cover at work and come along!. Enjoy y'all.


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2019)

si_c said:


> Skolly doesn't strike me as the sort of person to make such an alcohol related mistake again so soon...


You must be mixing me up with someone else, I don't drink.


----------



## Kestevan (14 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> You must be mixing me up with someone else, I don't drink.


Recent conversion then.... I seem to recall you "not drinking" to excess on a number of occasions.


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2019)

Weather forecast is beginning to turn towards the expected gale force headwind and rain. Reality prevails


----------



## nickyboy (15 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Weather forecast is beginning to turn towards the expected gale force headwind and rain. Reality prevails


Don't know where you're getting that from. BBC forecast and the (usually very accurate) Norwegian website forecast have been very stable the past few days.
Maybe a quick shower when we leave Manchester, otherwise dry. About 14 degrees. Light NE wind (the perfect direction)





It could change of course but this forecast has been very stable this week

My money is on @Kestevan getting the train home on Friday after dropping off the car


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2019)

BBC is my [reliable?] source and the rain forecast has appeared overnight, along with an indication that the wind is showing signs of swinging around from the NE to N on Saturday evening and then a NW direction on Sunday. I know weather forecasting is an imprecise art, but I am just off to polish my mudguards and dig out the sou'wester! Don't forget the 6Ps


----------



## fossyant (15 May 2019)

High tide is around 11am on N Wales Coast at weekend, so you'll get wind direction change for a while, but you should be OK by 4-5pm as you hit the coast.


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> High tide is around 11am on N Wales Coast at weekend, so you'll get wind direction change for a while, but you should be OK by 4-5pm as you hit the coast.


Ssshhhhh! Keep out of it Fossy, I'm just winding Nick up, you know how he hates weather moaners, route complainers, café choice questioners, navigation failers, in fact he just doesn't like anyone! It's a good job he's such a lovable character or we would all just fark off and leave him in the pub to grumble into his pint alone...


----------



## si_c (15 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Ssshhhhh! Keep out of it Fossy, I'm just winding Nick up, you know how he hates weather moaners, route complainers, café choice questioners, navigation failers, in fact he just doesn't like anyone! It's a good job he's such a lovable character or we would all just fark off and leave him in the pub to grumble into his pint alone...


We should all leave our GPS and other navigation devices at home so he has something to really moan about in the pub


----------



## ColinJ (15 May 2019)

si_c said:


> We should all leave our GPS and other navigation devices at home so he has something to really moan about in the pub


And when in the pub, accuse him of wearing '_slacks_' - he wasn't too keen on that last time I tried it! 

There is a possibility that my pal (and non-CycleChat member) Carrie will come along. If she does, I will make sure that she agrees to the terms and conditions.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2019)

Is the weather turning into a mudguards sort of day ? Took them of last week and their a pain in the erse to fit.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2019)

Light rain in the morning. That's it....


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Is the weather turning into a mudguards sort of day ? Took them of last week and their a pain in the erse to fit.





StuAff said:


> Light rain in the morning. That's it....



Look at it this way, I spent 3hrs this morning jet washing the decking (back breaking work, just what I needed before a big bike ride) so it can be dry for me to oil it on Friday as that is the last chance before the rain starts tipping down for weekend...…

I think I will be riding my commuter with guards and panniers so I can carry my rain wear.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Look at it this way, I spent 3hrs this morning jet washing the decking (back breaking work, just what I needed before a big bike ride) so it can be dry for me to oil it on Friday as that is the last chance before the rain starts tipping down for weekend...…
> 
> I think I will be riding my commuter with guards and panniers so I can carry my rain wear.


I'm going with stuaff forecast,bit of light rain,nowt too worry about !


----------



## GuyBoden (16 May 2019)

If it's not raining heavily on Sat morning, I will definitely ride to Eureka from Warrington via Delamere and hopefully meet riders on route.

If it's raining, I'm staying in bed.


----------



## Kestevan (16 May 2019)

Of course it's going to rain... I'm riding. 

They don't call me "Rain God Johnson" for nowt you know.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2019)

I'm only interested in that 4 bubble/arrow...any more than that and I'm classing it Gale force.


----------



## si_c (16 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> View attachment 466730
> 
> I'm only interested in that 4 bubble/arrow...any more than that and I'm classing it Gale force.


Here's the met office forecast...

Manchester Airport
https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcqrs3mr5#?date=2019-05-18
Chester
https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcmyw5w26#?date=2019-05-18
Llandudno
https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/forecast/gcmr2gmc8#?date=2019-05-18

So we'll get wet in the morning, wet in the afternoon, and then a run into Llandudno so the wind can change direction and maybe be into our face and maybe dry is off. Either way I'm forecasting misery from 8am to 6pm.


----------



## doughnut (16 May 2019)

I use the Windy app which shows forecasts using 4 different models. That way you can pick the one you like most  Here's Chester at 12 noon, and Llandudno at 6pm. Wind speeds are pretty low but I wouldn't bet on it being a tailwind. Not shown on these pictures but only one of the 4 predicts much rain - there's still a decent chance of sun I think.


----------



## Domus (16 May 2019)

Looks like winter bike for me then, mudguards and rear rack. Bugger


----------



## gavroche (16 May 2019)

Bad news for the winds in North Wales: 8mph NW and rain in the morning but just cloudy in the afternoon. Still hoping to meet in Rhyl and have a sausage and chips in Llandudno before heading home.


----------



## si_c (16 May 2019)

gavroche said:


> Bad news for the winds in North Wales: 8mph NW and rain in the morning but just cloudy in the afternoon. Still hoping to meet in Rhyl and have a sausage and chips in Llandudno before heading home.


8mph is barely a breeze in North Wales!


----------



## Adam4868 (16 May 2019)

Too many variables,I'm sticking with low wind and drizzle.Short sleeves and shorts....the power of positive thinking.
#nofearof8mph.


----------



## Kestevan (16 May 2019)

Got to be shorts... Its summer. 
Irrespective of what the weather is doing.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2019)

Domus said:


> Looks like winter bike for me then, mudguards and rear rack. Bugger



I'll be on summer bike, no mudguards...and shorts. Might take a showerproof on the off chance we get an odd spot of rain


----------



## doughnut (16 May 2019)

I'm still packing the sun tan lotion


----------



## Kestevan (16 May 2019)

doughnut said:


> I'm still packing the sun tan lotion


That's the spirit Doug. Undying optimism in the face of all available evidence.


----------



## Kestevan (16 May 2019)

I'm bringing some spare shoes this time though...... Optimism only goes so far..


----------



## ColinJ (16 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Got to be shorts... Its summer.
> Irrespective of what the weather is doing.


By my reckoning, summer is at least a month away - mid-May is late spring!

Not that it makes a lot of difference in terms of UK weather ... I was riding in shorts in lovely sunny conditions back in February but we have had some crap weather since then.

The forecast does seem to be very variable. It changes significantly every time I look at it.

I'll join y'all as long as it isn't going to be horrid. If things start off ok but turn nasty I might leave you at Weaverham and settle for a metric century, otherwise I'll come as far as Eureka and head back from there for an imperial ton.

Pal Carrie will NOT be joining me - she has other things planned.


----------



## Domus (16 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'll be on summer bike, no mudguards...and shorts. Might take a showerproof on the off chance we get an odd spot of rain



If I had a change of clothes and a hotel room waiting I would do the same, however sitting on a train in wet cold gear at my age does not appeal.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2019)

Domus said:


> If I had a change of clothes and a hotel room waiting I would do the same, however sitting on a train in wet cold gear at my age does not appeal.



Drop off a bag at Piccadilly with dry clothes to change into. You'll get it back at the chip shop at the end and you can change in the chippy's toilets


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2019)

Can I just say...... I told you so


----------



## gavroche (16 May 2019)

si_c said:


> 8mph is barely a breeze in North Wales!


Yep.


----------



## Wobblers (16 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Can I just say...... I told you so



Ah, so you're bravely taking on the role of "weather scapegoat" now that @Crackle's weaseled out of it ? Good man...


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2019)

It doesn't matter. Whatever the weather on the day I will still enjoy the ride and the night in Llandudno. Can hardly wait


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2019)

We southerners pour scorn on rain.....


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2019)

McWobble said:


> Ah, so you're bravely taking on the role of "weather scapegoat" now that @Crackle's weaseled out of it ? Good man...


I would just like to say, I was never in it, despite Nick's best efforts. I would also like to say.........I've never been on a dry Nickyboy ride, raingear essential. Whatever the weather, it'll be ace as usual.

I'm sorry I'm missing this year, I'm probably only a couple of weeks short of fitness. I shall think of you all as I sip my coffee and stare at the rain running down the window pane.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> I would just like to say, I was never in it, despite Nick's best efforts. I would also like to say.........I've never been on a dry Nickyboy ride, raingear essential. Whatever the weather, it'll be ace as usual.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm missing this year, I'm probably only a couple of weeks short of fitness. I shall think of you all as I sip my coffee and stare at the rain running down the window pane.


You'll be missed!
BTW: Last year was dry. Probably an outlier, Wales is too green for that......


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2019)

Looks like the bad weather came through this morning anyway, if my totally soaked dog walk is anything to go by. Tomorrow looks considerably better.


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Looks like the bad weather came through this morning anyway, if my totally soaked dog walk is anything to go by. Tomorrow looks considerably better.


Yes, looks much better

By the way, is your avatar description a noun or an adjective?


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

Just had a quick look and weather Manchester/Llandudno looks good.Anything in-between will be a blur....


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2019)

Agreed....fingers crossed.


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> By the way, is your avatar description a noun or an adjective?


Noun. I'm not even going to ask in what way you think it could be an adjective!


----------



## Domus (17 May 2019)

Shorts and short sleeve jersey it will be. (Arm and leg warmers will be carried)


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> Noun. I'm not even going to ask in what way you think it could be an adjective!


A comparator....you are squatter than me (purely as an example you understand)


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

Fettling done. This is the BASIC MINIMUM STANDARD for the ride










It's not @ianrauk concourse d'elegance but it'll do


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Fettling done. This is the BASIC MINIMUM STANDARD for the ride
> 
> View attachment 466811
> 
> ...


Tsk tsk. Scuffed rear derailleur.

Chain's a bit slack too.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Tsk tsk. Scuffed rear derailleur.
> 
> Chain's a bit slack too.


Fair bit of tidying the garden before he goes playing on bikes as well.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Fettling done. This is the BASIC MINIMUM STANDARD for the ride
> 
> View attachment 466811
> 
> ...


That's decided it then, I will come on the commuter, and lean it against your bike whenever I get a chance so that some of the dirt can rub off ....


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2019)

Yes, the forecast is now looking OK. 

Apologies in advance for my singlespeed bike '_lowering the tone_' on the ride - it was largely built from old scrap and only cost about £80! 

Having said that, it is great for easy rides like the first half of this route, which I will tackle twice. It is way overgeared for hard climbs, and undergeared for long descents but there aren't any of them between Manchester and Eureka. 24-30 kmph (15-19 mph) feels just right.

See you at Piccadilly at around 07:40 if there are no hold ups.


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Fettling done. This is the BASIC MINIMUM STANDARD for the ride
> 
> It's not @ianrauk concourse d'elegance but it'll do



Well I'll have to spend tonight cleaning the bike then.... Its currently wet through, and covered in a mixture of. Mud and Sand.

I can vouch for the bad weather coming through this morning... Just as I was leaving Llandudno it was howling it down. Currently sat in eureka cafe having lunch.

As a warning, the coast path just after the bike hut cafe at rhyll is treacherous. There's a 1/2 mile or so that has some very deep patches of sand... Shouldn't be tear arsing on there anyway, but best to be careful.


----------



## si_c (17 May 2019)

Gotta clean the bike tonight then - it's a bit manky - off roading between sites does that unfortunately


----------



## doughnut (17 May 2019)

I'd better look in the garage to see if the bike is still there. Not used it since Feb 2018 - once its outside I think the dust will blow off and leave it sparkling.

I'll be taking it easy on the sandy/treacherous bit. My arm was in 2 bits just 6 months ago, so if I go over then its likely that someone will literally need to pick up the pieces.


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

doughnut said:


> I'd better look in the garage to see if the bike is still there. Not used it since Feb 2018 - once its outside I think the dust will blow off and leave it sparkling.
> 
> I'll be taking it easy on the sandy/treacherous bit. My arm was in 2 bits just 6 months ago, so if I go over then its likely that someone will literally need to pick up the pieces.



That stretch just after Bike Hub Rhyl is always the worst for sand. In the first year it was_ really_ deep and I offered to have first go at riding through it. I promptly fell off (albeit at about 2mph). Sand all over the gears and chain. My bike make a horrible grating sound all the way to Llandudno after that. I seem to remember putting it in the shower at the Travelodge to try to get the worst of it off. It was a brand new room, I was their first occupant. I doubt they were very impresed


----------



## Domus (17 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> 24-30 kmph (15-19 mph) feels just right.



I will be at the back then


----------



## StuAff (17 May 2019)

At Euston waiting for the Piccadilly train to start boarding....


----------



## si_c (17 May 2019)

Domus said:


> I will be at the back then


It's unlikely to be that sort of pace - normally hovers around the 13mph average for the faster riders.

This is the ride I did year before last to give you an idea of the overall pace.


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

A word on pace.............

For the stretch Manchester - Weaverham we all stay together as a group. I say this every year and every year people disappear off the front and leave the slower riders behind

Please don't do that

There is plenty of opportunity to ride faster if you want to later when we tend to split into smaller groups. But let's make this a true group ride at least to Weaverham. So anyone at the front MUST be keeping an eye out for slower riders

The only exception is if someone has a mechanical. If that happens and they aren't too confident fixing, say, their puncture, a couple of experienced riders will help them out and ride with them to the next stop. We don't all stop and wait


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> A word on pace.............
> 
> For the stretch Manchester - Weaverham we all stay together as a group. I say this every year and every year people disappear off the front and leave the slower riders behind
> 
> ...


Thank feck...I can get lost just getting home.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

Phew, scorchio! 

I have been working outside all day and may have caught the sun slightly...  At least the decking is all oiled and my car has new rear brake discs. Suppose I had better start thinking about getting stuff ready for tomorrow, and I still* 'have'* to go into Manchester tonight and meet some of you guys for a well earned beer (would like one now actually but the house is dry!). It's all go some times.

At least the weather forecast has improved slightly, it's a toss of a coin on which bike I will use, the commuter tank or my best summer jobbie? Decisions......


----------



## si_c (17 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Phew, scorchio!
> 
> I have been working outside all day and may have caught the sun slightly...  At least the decking is all oiled and my car has new rear brake discs. Suppose I had better start thinking about getting stuff ready for tomorrow, and I still* 'have'* to go into Manchester tonight and meet some of you guys for a well earned beer (would like one now actually but the house is dry!). It's all go some times.
> 
> At least the weather forecast has improved slightly, it's a toss of a coin on which bike I will use, the commuter tank or my best summer jobbie? Decisions......



I'm on the commuter... it is my best bike.


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

I'll be in the pub about 7.15 tonight. Just have a few as it's a long day tomorrow. Hope to see a few folk


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2019)

Domus said:


> I will be at the back then


I didn't mean that we will _average _that kind of speed, more that I chose my gear ratio to be ideal in that range. 

I can't really pedal the s/s for long at more than about 35 kmph (22 mph) because my cadence is too high for comfort. That isn't much of a problem though because I would only be doing that speed downhill and can always freewheel. 

Below 24 kmph (15 mph), I would simply be pedalling a lower cadence than I prefer. It is only a real problem on hills steeper than about 6% because then I practically grind to a halt and have to stand up to get the cranks round. There are one or two short hills on the route to Eureka where I have to do that!


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2019)

si_c said:


> It's unlikely to be that sort of pace - normally hovers around the 13mph average for the faster riders.
> 
> This is the ride I did year before last to give you an idea of the overall pace.


Is that the overall time, or the time spent actually riding?


----------



## Moodyman (17 May 2019)

A couple of questions from me:

Will I need my passport once we cross the border?

How about language issues? Will some of the Welsh locals understand English at the coffee shop/bakery?


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

Right... Just got home. 

Which one of you ordered the "extra strong tailwind" for tomorrow? Cos whoever it was cocked up and had it delivered a day early. 120 sodding miles into the teeth of a gale (that's my story and I'm sticking with it). 

Now normally, I'd blame @Crackle but he's in the clear this year..... So come on own up, whoever you are, you owe me a beer tomorrow


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

Moodyman said:


> A couple of questions from me:
> 
> Will I need my passport once we cross the border?
> 
> How about language issues? Will some of the Welsh locals understand English at the coffee shop/bakery?


sounds like you need a cwtch


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Which one of you ordered the "extra strong tailwind" for tomorrow? Cos whoever it was cocked up and had it delivered a day early. 120 sodding miles into the teeth of a gale (that's my story and I'm sticking with it).
> 
> Now normally, I'd blame @Crackle but he's in the clear this year..... So come on own up, whoever you are, you owe me a beer tomorrow



Tailwind booked for my return journey to Manchester on Sunday


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Tailwind booked for my return journey to Manchester on Sunday
> 
> View attachment 466851


Are you riding home Sunday then.... We can probably offer you a lift if you want..... Assuming we can get three bikes and your good self into the car.....


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

Planning to ride


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Planning to ride


There's a place on one of those shows for you,who dares wins ?


----------



## si_c (17 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Is that the overall time, or the time spent actually riding?


Riding time. Full time was 10 hrs iirc.


----------



## si_c (17 May 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> There's a place on one of those shows for you,who dares wins ?



Only if he rides back same day surely...


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Planning to ride


No worries... Offers there in case you find you've "had a bad pint" the night before.....


----------



## Domus (17 May 2019)

Moodyman, you need your passport when you cross from the Dark Side.


----------



## gavroche (17 May 2019)

My wife just told me we have our granddaughter's birthday tomorrow at 1pm in Bangor so I will stay until 2pm, which should give me time enough to get back home, change and ride to Rhyl for 4pm, I hope.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

Domus said:


> Moodyman, you need your passport when you cross from the Dark Side.


We might not let him in?


----------



## nickyboy (17 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> We might not let him in?


It's not the passport he has to worry about, it's my pre-ride drivetrain inspection that may be the issue


----------



## si_c (17 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> It's not the passport he has to worry about, it's my pre-ride drivetrain inspection that may be the issue


Just having dinner and then washing the bike - should be marginally less filthy by tomorrow.


----------



## theclaud (17 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> It's not the passport he has to worry about, it's my pre-ride drivetrain inspection that may be the issue


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2019)

theclaud said:


>


Noisy freewheels and creaky pedals are also frowned upon


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

That's me scuppered then, my bottom bracket has started creaking..... Bloody silly press fit stuff


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> That's me scuppered then, my bottom bracket has started creaking..... Bloody silly press fit stuff



Pull it out, slap grease on it, put it back in. Even rough bearings don't creak.


----------



## fossyant (17 May 2019)

We are 90% likely to be down at the caravan in Gronant this weekend. If anyone has problems (mechanical or hang over) on Sunday, post here. We may be down either with the Team Car (4 bike rack) or the Squashi (no rack) - can try and get you back to Manchester. I will post here if we are at the van tomorrow.

Skolly and Nic knows where we are !!!

Road bikes aren't a problem in the Squashi, flippin MTB's are huge, so go on the Team Car.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Pull it out, slap grease on it, put it back in. Even rough bearings don't creak.


I just stick some earplugs in,no creaks or rattles.


----------



## Domus (17 May 2019)

Just checked my bike, two wheels, one chain, two pedals, one saddle, as our friends from the former colonies say "I'm good to go"


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Pull it out, slap grease on it, put it back in. Even rough bearings don't creak.


Problems getting the damn thing out/back. Trek have done everything they can think of to make it as difficult as possible to service yourself.


----------



## Wobblers (17 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> I would just like to say, I was never in it, despite Nick's best efforts. I would also like to say.........I've never been on a dry Nickyboy ride, raingear essential. Whatever the weather, it'll be ace as usual.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm missing this year, I'm probably only a couple of weeks short of fitness. I shall think of you all as I sip my coffee and stare at the rain running down the window pane.



I thought it was only the first year it rained? That was the last time that @I like Skol was on this. This time, Skolly's back and there's a chance of rain. Coincidence? I think not....

Anyway, you'll be missed (and yes, I am getting soppily sentimental in my dotage).


----------



## Wobblers (17 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Well I'll have to spend tonight cleaning the bike then.... Its currently wet through, and covered in a mixture of. Mud and Sand.





si_c said:


> Gotta clean the bike tonight then - it's a bit manky - off roading between sites does that unfortunately



Good grief, it's only @nickyboy we're talking about. Tell him to sod off - or at least threaten to not buy him a pint. 

I'm with Skolly on this:


I like Skol said:


> That's decided it then, I will come on the commuter, and lean it against your bike whenever I get a chance so that some of the dirt can rub off ....


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Pull it out, slap grease on it, put it back in. Even rough bearings don't creak.


Are you talking about his bottom bracket????


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

McWobble said:


> Good grief, it's only @nickyboy we're talking about. Tell him to sod off - or at least threaten to not buy him a pint.
> 
> I'm with Skolly on this:



Yeah, but I do have some standards.... I can't be seen sinking to skollys level.


----------



## Kestevan (17 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Are you talking about his bottom bracket????


Are you not pissed yet.....


----------



## ColinJ (17 May 2019)

I was worried about tomorrow's drivetrain inspection so I spray-lubed my chain and wiped it down this afternoon before cycling to the shops. That involves me doing a short descent, on which a car pulled out on me. I didn't need panic braking so I just lightly applied the rear brake but suddenly the bike started fishtailing. 

It turned out that I had also lubed part of my rear tyre which happened to be the part touching the road when I braked... 

I very nearly made a stupid mistake when putting the GPX files on my Garmin Etrex. It is an ancient device which has a limit of 500 points per track. If I load a track which exceeds that limit it silently throws away extra points until it gets the number down to 500, often by randomly deleting important turns. The files had over 3,000 points each so more than 5/6 of each file would have been missing when I came to do the ride. I suspect that might have made my navigation slightly less reliable than usual ...  Anyway, I set GPSBabel to simplify the files with a 500 point filter and they are now on the Etrex, ready to use, with backups on my phone.



*REMINDER *- does anybody doing the ride want a free iPhone X case (see earlier in the thread)? I'll check below to see if anybody says '_yes_' before I leave in the morning.


----------



## si_c (17 May 2019)

I've cleaned the bike, lubed the chain, tweaked the barrel adjuster and limit screws (trying to avoid a repeat of last year where I overshifted at the back and got the chain stuck between the sprockets - instant off meant I nearly landed on @wanda2010). Nutrition for the ride is next on the list, charging the Garmins at the moment.

Just finished mapping the routes out GPX wise - I don't like RWGPS as it doesn't seem to route properly - and I've split it into 2 halves. (Part 1, Part 2 and alternate Part 2).

Bed soon.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 May 2019)

Partner and daughter have gone to her sisters in Llandudno,me and son have been for a pizza and wine for me.I swore I wouldn't drink ! 
Bikes in the garage,I'll have a look at in in the morning.....meanwhile I might as well finish that last glass.


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

Oops! My chaperone has just left!


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

On train now, talking to some young lads that have been to the indoor MTB centre. I refrained from saying it was way past their bedtime!


----------



## I like Skol (17 May 2019)

Just for the benefit of @nickyboy & @MossCommuter.
Phone was charged last night and now, 24 hrs later is still on 82% charge


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Just for the benefit of @nickyboy & @MossCommuter.
> Phone was charged last night and now, 24 hrs later is still on 82% charge



Is that your steam powered phone ?

Have a good ride, it's now unlikely we will be in Wales - wife catching up making a prom dress.


----------



## si_c (18 May 2019)

Tracking link here


----------



## Alan7 (18 May 2019)

I’m afraid locked in Virgin trains at Crewe by guard who forgot about me.. truly pathetic all blaming each other.
I really think Virgin cycle policy requiring paper ticketss the worst, then complete neglect a scandal.
On train back from Euston- rubbish day, I hope there franchise is not renewed.


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2019)




----------



## Leaway2 (18 May 2019)

si_c said:


> Tracking link here


Nice app. It works really well.


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2019)

Alan7 said:


> I’m afraid locked in Virgin trains at Crewe by guard who forgot about me.. truly pathetic all blaming each other.
> I really think Virgin cycle policy requiring paper ticketss the worst, then complete neglect a scandal.
> On train back from Euston- rubbish day, I hope there franchise is not renewed.


How rotten is that.


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2019)

Lovely to join the first part of Nickyboy's ride. Arrived at Manchester Piccadilly in time to catch them as they were leaving. Great to see you all. I did 70 miles in total, which was my longest ride since last September.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Timing is looking OK - should be at Rhyl Harbour before 4:30pm


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2019)

At Rhyl, no one here except some French geezer


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Simon is there now - seen him on the tracker. How's everyone doing - keeping in a few groups ?


----------



## wanda2010 (18 May 2019)

Waiting for scampi chips


----------



## Pale Rider (18 May 2019)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 466970
> 
> 
> View attachment 466971
> ...



Two good pics Katherine - you did well to persuade 15 cyclists to line up for the second one.

I've been playing 'spot how many I know/have ridden with', my score being six or seven.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Colwyn Bay now !!


----------



## dodgy (18 May 2019)

Saw you all in Eureka today, hope the ride was good.


----------



## gavroche (18 May 2019)

Back home for me, had a shower and now relaxing in front of tv. It was great to see some of you and to have a little chat. Thanks again to @nickyboy for organising the ride. Until next time, keep those wheels turning.


----------



## I like Skol (18 May 2019)

Has any one heard from @Moodyman yet? He still hadn't arrived when I left the chip shop ...


----------



## Domus (18 May 2019)

On the train. Thanks to all for their company and encouragement. 
My Garmin says 167 Kms. Very pleased with myself. Thanks again to Nickyboy for organising a good dry route.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

We want feedback from tonight's beers !!!

I'm still at home, but Mrs F went off to the caravan with a 'friend' instead of me.... charming.... not going, then buggers off.....


----------



## theclaud (18 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Has any one heard from @Moodyman yet? He still hadn't arrived when I left the chip shop ...
> View attachment 467009


Yep he's OK but was late getting to Llandudno so got straight on the train.


----------



## fossyant (18 May 2019)

Hat's off to you all, it's a very long day in the saddle. Well done.


----------



## si_c (18 May 2019)

Just got home now, was gonna ride from Chester but it was hammering down.

Great ride as always @nickyboy thanks again!! New route is an improvement definitely! 

And congrats to @I like Skol for proving yet again he's the better man....


----------



## wanda2010 (18 May 2019)

Nickyboy, next year we should hit the Kings Arms for karaoke. It’s......... an experience


----------



## si_c (19 May 2019)

wanda2010 said:


> Nickyboy, next year we should hit the Kings Arms for karaoke. It’s......... an experience


I'm not so sure that's a good idea, I mean some of us are already vulnerable at the end of the ride and adding alcohol and karaoke might lead to dancing and other undesirable activities...


----------



## Wobblers (19 May 2019)

Back home, finally, after what can only be termed a comedy navigation fark up. More later but as always it was a splendid day. Thanks Nickyboy!


----------



## I like Skol (19 May 2019)

Bl00dy raining! Another 30 minutes till my alarm goes off, maybe it will stop.....


----------



## theclaud (19 May 2019)

McWobble said:


> Back home, finally, after what can only be termed a comedy navigation fark up. *More later* but as always it was a splendid day. Thanks Nickyboy!


Your audience is waiting...


----------



## Kestevan (19 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Bl00dy raining! Another 30 minutes till my alarm goes off, maybe it will stop.....


No chance... Its raining all the way...


----------



## I like Skol (19 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> No chance... Its raining all the way...


Nah, stopped now, just donning the lycra and sunscreen. See you back in sunny Manchester in no time....


----------



## doughnut (19 May 2019)

Great ride as usual Nick. Tougher than I remember - the fish and chips saved my life. Thanks again for organising.


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Nah, stopped now, just donning the lycra and sunscreen. See you back in sunny Manchester in no time....



Wet in Manchester I'm afraid.


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2019)

Great ride @nickyboy ,enjoyed it plus good company and scenery.Just been to demolish the help yourself breakfast and I'm fit to go...almost.Nice to put names to cc ones.Although I'm sure I'll forget who's who again.
Note to self for next year when someone says,don't do the flatter route it's boring,do the hillier one, nice country lanes and not really hills.After the 70 mile mark a kerb is a fekin hill ! That last bit into Llandudno felt like the Alpe d huez !
Thanks to Claud and Andrew for the navigation and motivation,it was a blast or maybe a grind ?
Off to eat again !


----------



## Domus (19 May 2019)

Got home last night at 22.58, best hot shower ever then couldn't sleep as I was still buzzing. With my ride back from the station I managed 175.81 Kms which is 109.2 miles in old money. I left Moodyman dozing on the train, I hope he managed to get home safely.
Looking forward to Leeds - Scarborough if the dates are OK.


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2019)

Well done everyone and thanks to @nickyboy for organising.


----------



## GuyBoden (19 May 2019)

Especially enjoyed the ride to Eureka along the canal and railway path, I'll be using that route in future. Big thanks to @nickyboy for organising.

Had an enjoyable ride and chat back to Warrington with @ColinP, always impressed with his riding up hills on his single speed bike.


----------



## Tony OKeefe (19 May 2019)

Thanks all for another great bike ride. We're just on the overly full with bikes train now back to Manchester.

Highlights of the day include the disgusting cider and the hill at the end going into Llandudno.

Hopefully see you all again soon/in one year


----------



## theclaud (19 May 2019)

Having a coffee in Llanfairfechan in glorious sunshine after @wanda2010 and scoffed the Full Welsh and went our separate ways. Thanks @nickyboy for the ride, @McWobble and @Adam4868 for the company, Mrs Nickyboy for the very welcome vehicle support, Tony and Tom for the karaoke (don't ask) and for @wanda2010 for dedication to the cause. Adam might be complaining about the hills, but he fairly floated up them like a bubble.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2019)

Southern contingent is currently enjoying salubrious Virgin Trains 1st class. By happy coincidence I'm in the designated Fridays coach- Charlie and Gordon, returning from That Ireland, are across the aisle!


----------



## theclaud (19 May 2019)

Penrhyn Castle gates. I expect there's a thread for this sort of thing.


----------



## Kestevan (19 May 2019)

Excellent day out as usual, thanks @nickyboy for again assuming the mantle of chief cat herder.

Just arrived home, after picking up the other car in Manchester... A feat not helped by the entire centre being closed for a bunch of joggers.... 

Now on way to optician to try and replace the 2 pairs of glasses I managed to lose on some god forsaken Cheshire canal towpath.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2019)

What a splendid weekend that was.... actually better than last year in a few key aspects:
Trains instead of rail replacement bus services (or, in our case, Even More Cycling, Compulsory).
I got to Fish Tram Chips, in time for chips.
Fewer nav errors.
More riding with/trying to chase down others. Wot helps the speed greatly.
Chips
Chips
Chips
Oh, and Llandudno promenade became Stuttgart-Zuffenhausen am See on Sunday morning.

Back to Friday. Booked on the same, 1420 Euston-Piccadilly service as last year. So 1154 train from Fratton, the obligatory slog over to Euston (it should be ten minutes, it never is), and then an uneventful service Oop North. Full quota of orange cardboard, which made life easier.

Into the Ibis on Princess Street, bike safely in room, then a little shopping (HMV in the Arndale, for new Rammstein album, playing both down and upstairs. Quite right). After that, a very pleasant evening with Nick, Skolly, Mossy & Claud in firstly the Seven Brothers Brewhouse (most excellent burger, nom), then Northern Monk.

Six am alarm, a comprehensive buffet breakfast (and snaffled some OJ for the bottles, plus an apple for later), then over to Piccadilly where one pannier was left in the capable hands of Mrs Nick & son, before joining the ensemble round the front. I used the lift this time, much easier....

We left pretty much bang on time, and after the usual schlep out of the city, the pace picked up nicely. Nick's ETA of 1030 for Weaverham proved pretty accurate. Went for the steak & stilton pie again, filled a hole (temporarily). After saying farewell to those leaving here, the rest of us for the most part stuck together. Certainly helped keep the collective speed up.

After much rolling ups and downs- which felt like mostly ups, on to Eureka, where Mr & Mrs Kes bailed for a train, Anita having struggled a bit, Colin turned back east, a few more joined us, and many calories were consumed. I think I skimped a bit on the lunch stop last year, didn't risk that again.

Then, onwards and upwards. More groups formed as pace ebbed and flowed, breaks taken, etc, but there always seemed to be someone to ride with, or try and catch up with. Along the stretch into Flint, I was riding with Peter (@Domus) and Chap on E-MTB whose name I didn't catch, and was careful to warn them I was taking the hilly route. Not for the unwary, that bit...

Made the mistake of taking the most direct route to Cornist Lane (steep, muddy, wet, debris...walked it rather than come a cropper), before the main event, which didn't feel as bad as last time (Luggage, in a word). Followed @McWobble's sage advice about joining Llephrog Lane via the official route, and that proved far less terrifying than last year. Piece of cake in fact. Eventually, after however many Oh God It's Going Up Again moments it took, down to Rhyl, where Claud, McW, Tony & Tom were resting at the bike hub. Rhyl is much less annoying when you avoid it!

Along NCN5, where I tried and failed to keep pace with the group, those bastard rises again getting the better of me, headwind pretty brutal at times. Rejoined Tony and Tom at Colwyn, they'd stopped for a rest, and attempted to keep pace with then for a bit. Until Penrhyn Hill, which I decided to walk. The bike path gradient is just silly, and I wasn't going to make it. The road looks a better bet, slightly.

And finally, down to the town. It's about half six. Chips are on menu. Yay! Made FTC at about 1845, and (I think) the last there. But not a problem. Cod and chips was generously portioned. Most delicious, and much needed.

Then over to Rosaire Guest House, where my shower got interrupted by an excess of water (through the ceiling, plumbing problem upstairs). Then, over to Tapps, and a most pleasant evening of nattering and drinking.

Splendid full Welsh this morning, before a little car spotting. Any car you like, as long as it's a Porsche. Porsche Club GB does an annual meet on the prom, and hundreds of cars turned up. Pretty much every model short of the really, really, really expensive ones (someone was in a 911 RS 2.7, though... something like £250k). Even a flatnose 911 Turbo, and a Ruf-modified 911, neither of which I'd ever seen before. Quite funny to see RS models (stripped-out roll-caged track-day specials) with child seats....Then, cutting it somewhat fine, to the junction station, my train to Euston, and aforementioned surprise meeting.

Back to work for a rest tomorrow!
Thanks Nick et al. Same again next year...hopefully!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> Having a coffee in Llanfairfechan in glorious sunshine after @wanda2010 and scoffed the Full Welsh and went our separate ways. Thanks @nickyboy for the ride, @McWobble and @Adam4868 for the company, Mrs Nickyboy for the very welcome vehicle support, Tony and Tom for the karaoke (don't ask) and for @wanda2010 for dedication to the cause. Adam might be complaining about the hills, but he fairly floated up them like a bubble.


I like that @theclaud "floated up like a bubble".....exept maybe more like a fecking popped one !


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2019)

From my perspective, the nicest edition of the ride we've had. Really good bunch of people doing the ride, a nice combination of old friends and new participants. Weather (particularly bearing in mind the forecast only two days earlier was for rain all day) was a mixture of "acceptable" and "bloody good". I think the new hilly route was an improvement on the previous version and most people managed to do the ride they planned to do (with the exception of @Alan7 and his Crewe train disaster).

Repeat rides are not too difficult to organise so, providing people want to ride, we can do it again next year

In this weekend's "bizarre things I've seen" I offer the following






That's just up the road from "Fish Tram Chips" on Sunday morning.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> From my perspective, the nicest edition of the ride we've had. Really good bunch of people doing the ride, a nice combination of old friends and new participants. Weather (particularly bearing in mind the forecast only two days earlier was for rain all day) was a mixture of "acceptable" and "bloody good". I think the new hilly route was an improvement on the previous version and most people managed to do the ride they planned to do (with the exception of @Alan7 and his Crewe train disaster).
> 
> Repeat rides are not too difficult to organise so, providing people want to ride, we can do it again next year
> 
> ...


Sheep? On the road? In Wales? That's normal!


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2019)

Sheep on the line - Northern rail's excuse.


----------



## Kestevan (19 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> From my perspective, the nicest edition of the ride we've had. Really good bunch of people doing the ride, a nice combination of old friends and new participants. Weather (particularly bearing in mind the forecast only two days earlier was for rain all day) was a mixture of "acceptable" and "bloody good". I think the new hilly route was an improvement on the previous version and most people managed to do the ride they planned to do (with the exception of @Alan7 and his Crewe train disaster).
> 
> Repeat rides are not too difficult to organise so, providing people want to ride, we can do it again next year
> 
> ...


Welsh "ladies of the night" doing their walk home probably.....


----------



## fossyant (19 May 2019)

PS Nick, were you up early again and going on a wander.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> Sheep? On the road? In Wales? That's normal!



Goats...they're wild ones that live on the Orme. The tramdrivers were trying to shift them by tooting the tram horns but with little effect


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2019)

Thanks, @nickyboy - I enjoyed my day out, to Eureka with you all, 52 km of the way back with @GuyBoden, then a solo effort to Walkden on the Bridgewater canal towpath and the Roe Green loopline path.

My total for the day was 172 km (107 miles). Not bad on singlespeed. Let nobody tell you that the route to Eureka is flat - doing it in a 52/19 gear soon reveals the truth! A couple of the slopes were a bit tough but I did manage to get up them. It may have been a lot less hilly than my usual rides in Yorkshire and Lancashire but I still clocked up 1,100 metres (3,600 ft) of ascent.

The towpath from Dunham to Monton has a good surface, but was perhaps a tad long when riding solo. I got bored of playing 'dodge the dog walkers, their dogs, joggers, and families out for a stroll'. I couldn't go fast enough and I could tell that I would miss a train by a minute or two so I slowed down a bit, relaxed and got in about 15 minutes before the train that I ended up catching.

The Roe Green loopline is a delight! It has a very good surface and follows a gradually ascending cutting in woodland. It too is popular with walkers etc. but it is much wider than the towpath so I didn't get held up; I just had to watch out for wandering dogs and children. Oh, and a rather erratic rollerblader going in the same direction as me - he had earphones in and was oblivious to my approach. Where I got off the loopline I just had to go up some steps to get to the road above, then it is only a couple of hundred metres to Walkden station. As @Katherine had told me earlier, there is a convenient gutter up the hillside next to the steps in which to wheel bikes up or down.

I got home at 20:30 rather than the usual 23:45 and I saved a lot of money on the rail fares so I think I will do the same thing next time. If I had more money and was still a drinker then I would come to Llandudno and go out on the town with the rest of you, but as an ex-drinker I get tired (and slightly jealous!) of watching other people getting p***ed... 



I like Skol said:


> View attachment 466956


The reason that Skolly was in place in time to take that photo was because he had got to the footbridge before everybody else and simply hopped his bike up the steps onto the footbridge, somehow ridden it across the bridge (come on, look how narrow it is - the rest of us struggled to even walk the bikes over!), then hopped off at the far end. 



Pale Rider said:


> Two good pics Katherine - you did well to persuade 15 cyclists to line up for the second one.
> 
> I've been playing 'spot how many I know/have ridden with', my score being six or seven.


Here you go...









GuyBoden said:


> Especially enjoyed the ride to Eureka along the canal and railway path, I'll be using that route in future. Big thanks to @nickyboy for organising.
> 
> Had an enjoyable ride and chat back to Warrington *with @ColinP*, always impressed with his riding up hills on his single speed bike.


Ha ha - that is an in-joke. I had been behind a hedge taking my 8th leak (?) out of about 15 when the group cycled past and I heard @nickyboy suggesting that I should change my forum name to that. Well, I can't because the name has already been taken! (The member in question is probably wondering why he was tagged in this thread ... )

I enjoyed the ride back with you too, Guy.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2019)

StuAff said:


> someone was in a 911 RS 2.7, though... something like £250k).


Actually, Googling suggests at least double that, really historic/mint ones into seven figures. Wow.


----------



## ColinJ (19 May 2019)

Nothing to do with this ride, but I once saw a blood red Ferrari parked in Manchester city centre - the number on its registration plate was *SEX 1*...The car must have cost hundreds of thousands, but I'd guess that the registration number cost as much as the car!

I'm not sure whether I was more impressed by the design of the car, the sheer bravado of the owner driving around with that number, or the naive belief that you could leave a car like that in the centre of Manchester for more than a few minutes without it being stolen or having a coin dragged down its side.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2019)

ColinJ said:


> View attachment 467215


@Adam4868 between you and Diddly, Tom (NOTP, or OTP, I know not) on your other side, @BRounsley on the end next to Nick. And @StuAff not in this photo


----------



## theclaud (19 May 2019)

Kestevan said:


> Excellent day out as usual, thanks @nickyboy for again assuming the mantle of chief cat herder.
> 
> Just arrived home, after picking up the other car in Manchester... A feat not helped by the entire centre being closed for a bunch of joggers....
> 
> Now on way to optician to try and replace the 2 pairs of glasses I managed to lose on some god forsaken Cheshire canal towpath.



To lose one pair of spectacles may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose both looks like carelessness.


----------



## doughnut (19 May 2019)

Hey, I've been robbed!!!

I followed the same route as everyone else and Strava says I did a touch under 3200 feet of climbing. Everyone else did around 4000. Even @nickyboy who according to the official record joined the ride at Weaverham got nearly 4000. Robbed, I tell you.


----------



## nickyboy (19 May 2019)

doughnut said:


> Hey, I've been robbed!!!
> 
> I followed the same route as everyone else and Strava says I did a touch under 3200 feet of climbing. Everyone else did around 4000. Even @nickyboy who according to the official record joined the ride at Weaverham got nearly 4000. Robbed, I tell you.


We only have your word that you didn't do the flat route. You were last seen in Shotton, then you rematerialised at Bike Hub


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2019)

doughnut said:


> Hey, I've been robbed!!!
> 
> I followed the same route as everyone else and Strava says I did a touch under 3200 feet of climbing. Everyone else did around 4000. Even @nickyboy who according to the official record joined the ride at Weaverham got nearly 4000. Robbed, I tell you.


Robbed by your device, actually. Just did the elevation correction option on Strava, mine went down to 3550ft. Bloody Garmin elevation....on the thing's own elevation data, it under-reports massively, and even when you load it up into Data Site Of Your Choice, figures are still out....


----------



## Kestevan (19 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> To lose one pair of spectacles may be regarded as a misfortune; to lose both looks like carelessness.


I prefer to think of it more as a natural talent....


----------



## I like Skol (19 May 2019)

doughnut said:


> Hey, I've been robbed!!!
> 
> I followed the same route as everyone else and Strava says I did a touch under 3200 feet of climbing. Everyone else did around 4000. Even @nickyboy who according to the official record joined the ride at Weaverham got nearly 4000. Robbed, I tell you.


It doesn't count the bits you pushed up


----------



## Wobblers (20 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> Tony and Tom for the karaoke (don't ask)



You can't possibly expect not to be asked after saying something like that you know. So, do tell all about the karaoke. And is there anything (hopefully) incriminating up on youtube?


----------



## Wobblers (22 May 2019)

theclaud said:


> Your audience is waiting...



Well, my previous reply appears to have disappeared in a puff of electrons, and we've yet to hear the sordid details of this karaoke, so I'll be brief (to many sighs of relief...)

I liked the new route: swapping Prestatyn and Rhyl for more of the charms of rural North Wales seems a very fair exchange. Good choice, @nickyboy! The journey was made all the more pleasant in the convivial company of Claud and Adam - and, yes, you certainly did appear to be floating up those hills Adam!

The chips and scampi were as good as always, and so was the Trapps. Even if Skolly did manage to force one or two extra pints at me . It was here that I found out that @doughnut had tackled the hilly route despite only just being back on the bike - well done that man! Also nice to see @wanda2010.

The journey back... well, I thought I was going rather well in fact. Until, after about an hour I chanced upon a sign saying:
Llandudno: 5.
Wait, what? Check the garmin. Check it again. Zoom the map out. Zoom it out a bit more. Zoom it out a lot more. Sigh. Because, yes, I'd just spent the last hour going round in a circle. Which was less than pleasing as I resumed my journey (in the right direction) going past the _very same_ drunks as I had a sodding hour ago. (I just know that the words _I told you so_ are rushing to your keyboard right now so let me just point out that this is all Skolly's fault.)

So, the return journey turned out to be 69 (ha) miles and an extra hour than intended. Still, you bunch of reprobates made it worthwhile.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 May 2019)

McWobble said:


> Well, my previous reply appears to have disappeared in a puff of electrons, and we've yet to hear the sordid details of this karaoke, so I'll be brief (to many sighs of relief...)
> 
> I liked the new route: swapping Prestatyn and Rhyl for more of the charms of rural North Wales seems a very fair exchange. Good choice, @nickyboy! The journey was made all the more pleasant in the convivial company of Claud and Adam - and, yes, you certainly did appear to be floating up those hills Adam!
> 
> ...


I went back to the bar to collect Mrs Adams forgotten bag and couldn't find my way back to where I left her.Thanks to the technology of mobile phones I found her and suitably angry "you promised youd take us for a meal !" 
Got her a takeaway pizza,and a bottle of wine from Sainsburys.Luckily she's a cheap date...


----------

